# Clomid Girls 2006 Part 3



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting  to all

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Suzie  
how are you?

we certainly can talk!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

twiggy - sorry you're feeling so poo - get yerself home and turn on celeb bb live - its a wierd one today - they're all dressed up like mafioso talking about their task to 'sell shares'...........


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

How many pages do you think we can do this week......

B3ndy - I watched CBB last night (first time all the way through)     reckon you will have withdrawal symptons when it finishes.  
It has upset me with my mate BUT I am the type of person who just carries on....

Twiggy - dose yourself up and put your feet up hunny  

Jo - Hiya hun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

did you see what I meant about barrymore being arrested for 'crimes against lycra' - god it was painful to watch! and as for dennis and his 'lunchbox' i could have screamed if he'd grabbed it one more time to check it was 'still there'  

am going to have withdrawal tho - it'll be back to cabbot cove next week - boooo!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how did they actually get Pete's coat?  did they just come in the house and take it or ask him to bring to the diary room?

Its a double eviction Weds, I reckon Dennis and George


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Moved again  

So many pages to get through don't know if I can keep up.  

Twiggy - get yourself home a grab a hot water bottle and lounge on the sofa tonight.

I'm still very busy and am getting a whopper of a headache coming on - I thiks its all these figures.   

Will have to try to catch you all later as so busy - I'm starting to   work.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

It was gross B3ndy....trust me to watch it last night      good job I was not  at the time 

why are you not sleeping ?

Flower - George is a prat I think he has a job to do not lazing around in the BB house....Dennis scares me.... 

Binty -


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi flower im fine thanks 

just trying to catch up with my boards before first weigh in tonight   

love to al
suzie xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

not surprised you've got a headache having to input all those numbers binty - get yourself some fresh air - these tabs don't help with headaches either so it wont help  being sat at a computer for most of the day

flower - BB left a note for Pete - and took it out of his suitcase without him knowing (in the mid of the night) he threw a right prima donna strop..i say out with george and dennis too - gotta keep with my fellow Essex girl

Sarah - am trying to stay awake this aft so sleep tonight - dh is still away skiing and have got 'unused' to sleeping on my own again so kept waking up last night - this way i'll be so knackered come 10pm i'll sleep like a log hopefully


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Suzie - good luck with weigh in    i'm 2 days away until mine! xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's a copy of an email I was just sent made me   

When Jane initially met Tarzan of the Jungle, she was attracted to him, and during her questions about his life, she asked him how he had sex.
  
"Tarzan not know sex," he replied.

Jane explained to him what sex was.

Tarzan said, "Oh, Tarzan use hole in trunk of tree."

Horrified, she said, "Tarzan you have it all wrong, but I will show you how to do it properly."

She took off her clothes and lay down on the ground. "Here,"
she said.

"You must put it in here."

Tarzan removed his loincloth, stepped closer with his huge erection, and then gave her an almighty kick right in the crotch. Jane rolled around in agony for what seemed like an eternity. Eventually she managed to gasp for air and screamed, "What did you do that for?"
  
"First check for bees."

   

Hope you liked the joke I'm going out to get some air now - clear the cobwebs away.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats great!  i'm gonna send to my mates!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello ladies

Just managed to get on we have had a HM Customs visit this morning so been stuck with that  >:  (my head is buzzing from it now.  All we have had over the past 3 months is Audits (VAT, year end now this) surely no more, might start   them  

Hope you all had a nice weekend, it doesn't seem to busy on here today so managed to catch up, not that I actually remember my head a bit   today  

B3ndy, best they look odd on CBB.  I can't believe what they looked like on last night.....Lycra!!!!!!   lol

Hello, sarah, flowerpot, Joe, twiggy and Binty

Kerry, hope you are ok hun


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Binty that was hilarious, its currently being circulated around my office!!!

Thank you

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

- thanks binty 

Kim - I know what you mean about customs & excise they were out to us during the summer certainly got me in a tizz.....hope you feel better later have a nice big glass of vino when you get home


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Binty        

Sarah, think big box of choc's to


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Off soon girls!  so ta tar for now!!!  Kerry hope you are back with us tomorrow   xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeeeee   have a good evening........I have to wait for a lift home tonight as DH got my car as his is in the garage


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see you tomorrow flower - it's   from me too - got some wallpaper stripping to do before dh home tomorrow - that'll keep me awake! 

bye chickadees!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower & B3ndy speak to you tomorrow

I'm stuck here until 5:30 and the headache is getting worse the walk didn't help just made me very cold.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - its freezing isn't it?  

Byeeee B3ndy   have a good time wallpaper stripping


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well after the [email protected] few days I've had I've booked tomorrow off work & got Wednesday off for consultant appt as well as GP appt...so I'll log on from home (although got to complete my appraisal form by Thursday !! - me thinks I'll be doing a lot of cutting & pasting  !!)

oooo...just been told that our main reception door has just shattered...its one of those fancy glass receptions with glass wall/doors...and 2 of the guys I work with just walked through large main door & it completely shattered !! They're ok ish... (ones got concussion)...


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

bye b3ndy & flower   have a nice evening.

    

Thanks Binty, it's nice to have a laugh especially on a Monday.

CBB was so funny last night, out with George and Dennis!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I'm going to try and go early so logging off now speak to you all tomorrow



Binty


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Bye Binty - hope the headache settles.  I find I get headaches 2 days before LH surge until 1 day after ov.  It was awful last cycle and I took 1 day off work 

Minxy, enjoy your days off hun!

-Nikki


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls well today is cd 1 and I am due to finally start my clomid 50mg tomorrow for the first time after waiting almost 100days for AF.  Do you reckon I should take it with my evening meal?? or at bed-time, I am worried about taking it at bed time in case it isnt effective!!!  I am sure 50mg will not work.  I have to go for a scan to check follies on 3/02 as this is my first  month, I have not been offered bloods.  Sure I will be on here lots more now. 
strawbs xxxxxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi strawbs.
You can take your pill at meal time or bed time.  I take mine just before bed and sleep off the s/e.  The pill will not be LESS effective if you take it a bed time instead of meal time.  
Why don't you think the 50mg will work for you?  It works for lot of girls on here.  Best wishes and first time lucky 

Nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Strawbs good luck hunnie - I took my first lot at bedtime and the s/e didn't kick in seemingly for a while because of that reason I think.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the quick replies.  
Nikkimouse, my body is incredibly stubborn took me record time for the norethistone to give me a bleed.  I have had acupuncture and reflexology for ages and I am just not that lucky!!
mrs Nikki-nice to see you in here, I am feeling posisitve about this and have read your posts and know that you are feeling posistive too.  Thanks for all the support you gave me after my m/c.
A big hello to all the girls on this board and I am sure I will get to know you all.
Hope there are lots of success stories in 2006!!!    
strawbs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Strawbs not a problem sweetie and nice to see you here too - I'm determined to stay as positive as possible with this - tad easier now my mental s/e have worn off a bit - I had a few days of real clomid


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Strawbs.  Here's hoping that your body is not so stubborn and the clomid works


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi just popping by to plug the ff meet in march in nottingham 

would be lovely to see some of you there 

check out the link below

love
suzie xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30923.0.html


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  

Strawbs, hope you got the tablet down ok, I can assure you that whatever time you take it at it will make no difference to its effect in working.  I did once try taking mine earlier in the evening and ended up have the worst night's sleeps ever so stick to bedtime now.

Kerry, are you around hun?  

Natasha enjoy your day off and good luck for tomorrow  

 everyone else, must get some work done


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Busy this morning......so pop back later 

Kerry - are you around today?  Have missed you .....

 don't work too hard.... 

Nikki_Mouse -   how are you?


 everyone else....will   later


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chickadees

Kerry - hope you managed to get in this am hon - you sounded quite hopeful last night that you would....don't suppose there's any chance of DBB keeping you supplied with lempsips throughout the day? 

thought was being really clever last night - went to bed at 9pm and fell asleep eventually quarter to 10 (trying to build up sleep before dh arrives home tonight - it's cd 10 today  )
anyhow - woke up at midnight to go to loo to find we were in mid of a power cut...which meant alarm clock wouldn't have worked this am...so set mobile phone alarm - but didn't have much charge left....so only option left with was to wake self every half hour/hr to check wasn't going to lie   .....................................................am now VERY tired.....and feeling a bit  .......so completely defeated the purpose of my early night now.....forgot my breakfast too coz so tired

moral of the story - always have a battery operated alarm clock to hand!!  

hope you;re all ok, and your evenings weren't as poo as mine! - isn't it cold today?

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Feeling OK, still full of it and coughing for Britain! But can't afford anther day off (no work, no pay!!). But the good news is DBB has just let to go to London! Yippee   And not much work to do which is even better!

I can't find Clomid Girls Part2 to catch up on the weekend/yesterday's chat so forgive me for not knowing much! Will be back soon. Hope you're all OK.  

CD14 had jiggy last two days, but not sure if we missed OV. Hope not!

 all

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - welcome back hon - and   to no DBB!

Hope the cough clears soon!! )I bet jiggy jiggy was the last thing on your mind the last couple of days too - I know the feeling! way I feel right now...can't keep eyes open!  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Found Part 2 so have caught up.

Minxy...don't know if your online today but wanted to send you a  .  Sorry you've been down. I know how horrid work cliques can be and how hard all this is to deal with. Think of you hun.

Sarah...Glad you had a ncie weekend hun. Did your neice get sorted with her dad?

Flower...You ok hun   ?

B3ndy...hope your wallpaper stripping went well! And hope your ok. Is DH back now?

Think DH is bored of jiggy already!! I'm sure I can liven it up  . Made him kiss my tummy last night to will the swimmers to meet their egg! How sad am I!!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Welcome back Kerry.....hope you feel better soon...well done for managing   even while poorly  

B3ndy - you must be really tired    get yourself tucked up in bed when you get home  

Back in a bit


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

those two pics sum up just how I feel Sarah - spent five mins in tesco a min ago looking for my glasses so could drive - I had them on my head all the time!!  

Kerry - I think that's really cute getting dh to kiss your tum


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Girls how   am I?

Remember my mate I told you about yesterday who hasn't been there for me?  Well I just had a call from her as she has just found out her ex (who she still loves) has got his new girlfriend pregnant.....so I told her she could come over to chat tonight - When will I learn   I am not sure I can change the way I am.....

Have a niggly pain in womb area like when I first had my infection......finish my antibiotics tonight and had thought it had all cleared up   better keep a check on it I suppose.

I am not going to be around tomorrow as I have a day off HOORAY but am taking my neice to open day at uni with DH.......

Catch you later


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back Kerry, missed you


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Kerry - glad to see your back sorry your still feeling poorly  

B3ndy - sorry your tired. How did the wallpaper stripping go?

Strawbs - hope 50mg works for you  

 Flower, Sarah, Nikki_mouse, MrsNikki and anyone else I've missed

Well headache is still with me but not as bad as yesterday.  Did a HPT first thing this morning got BFN so started to take Provera then once AF arrives taking 100mg Clomid - hope Feb is my month  

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty..Sorry about your BFN hun. Good luck next cycle with the   pills.

B3ndy..you mad girl!  I do that all the time!

Flower...thanks honey  .

Sarah...I'm the same hun. I have a friend I love to pieces but don't speak to that much, but as soon as she needs me I'm there. DH thinks I'm stupid for putting up with her! I guess we're just too nice for our own good. Hope open day goes well, and keep an eye on your pain. 

Have to broach pay review with DBB this week, and bring up maternity issues (just in case, she stll doesn't know whats ben happening). Not looking forward to it at all!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry

Good luck with DBB & pay review.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls. Will do it tmorrow I think when she is back in the office. 

x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi 

Mind if i join you?
I have been on the clomid board before, but i stopped taking it so i left you all too it. Hope you dont mind me coming back?

Anyways i was put on metformin 2 months ago and now i have gone back on the clomid. My cons said that there is a 70% chance of getting pregnant whilst taking them both together.

I will tell you all about what treatment etc i ahve had tomorrow, i have to rush off to work now.

Take care xxx


----------



## FoxyDebs (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Have started on my first cycle of clomid, taking 50mg and found it has made my cycle longer, not had a period for 8 weeks now, has this happened to anyone else.
Getting a lot of abdominal cramps and backache so did a test last but it was negative   and still no period yet this week

Had the blood tests done and they showed that i was only producing 2mmol of progesterone even after the clomid, so have been told by gp to increase my clomid to 100mg, but it took 3 weeks of me chasing them to tell me this.

With me being a nurse I got onto computer at work and did some research and most of this pointed to that on my first cycle of clomid I should have been scanned regularly to see how things were going, has anyone else had regular scans, also not had any scans since they found i had PCOS and one of the scans showed a 4cm cyst on my right ovary .  Go back to see gynae in feb so am going to mention this and take the research i have found and also ask about metformin n clomid

At the moment neither me or dh are very happy and feel that my care is being totally mismanaged and even considering saving up to pay private

Debs


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Just popping off home girlies - will log on when get home

TTFN

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Debs and BBmonster (welcome back, i rememember you!).  I've just started on Metformin in addition to clomid, i like the 70% odd of getting pregnant.  see you around xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello everyone from a very bleary eyed Nikki


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah you poor love. I bet it knocks your whole system out of whack doesn't it.

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gotta find the energy to muster up some jiggy later - DH was too tired last night and I'm just zombified!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

God that sounds awful doesn't it - hope you know what I mean though


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey nikki - you sound like how I feel - don't think it'll be long before my eyes start to shut...know where you're coming from on the jiggy jiggy front - it's a good thing my dh won't be home til 8pm and I can get some sleep in otherwise we'd BOTH fall asleep 'on the job'  

binty - I never got round to the wallpaper stripping - a mate rang up for a natter - and given the options I chose to spend an hour nattering to her than doing the diy - dh prob won't be very pleased when he gets home tonight - but there you go!

Sarah - is the open day tomorrow with the same neice that has been staying with you recently? has she patched things up with her dad yet?

 claire and debs - claire I'm on met and clomid too (though no pcos) and i'd never heard that the odds were so good about being on the two together - I guess all these horrid side effects are worth it after all!  
debs - I don't think everyone who's on clomid gets scans - I only did coz dh's company health ins was paying for them privately (£200 a pop!) I wouldn't have got that at my local NHS hospital.

Kerry - good luck with the pay talks - I hate that - I had to go to my boss recently to argue the toss for a £500 annual pay rise whereas at dh's company it's usual to get a pay rise of £5,000!! think I got into the wrong profession

must tune in to celeb bb live soon to see what's up - missed the last 20 mins last night - just as chantelle and preston started to have their first 'lovers tiff'!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh I only watched the first half hour last night, upto the others finding out on the plasma that chantelle and preston were in the secret room and BB telling them what the real task was. what happened?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Mrs Nikki - I know exactly what you mean and I don't even work shifts     finding time to   is difficult.....   hope you aren't too much of a  

B3ndy - Yep its an open day with neice that has been staying although she is at her boyfriends now but Is on speaking terms with her dad...I have left them to it and will talk to him on Saturday..he doesn't want me poking my nose in all the time   Think she has 'it' done on Thursday so will be difficult to talk to her tomorrow without thinking about what she is going to do and how its going to affect the rest of her life....but hey I am trying hard not to judge her  

Kerry - when are you gonna do the pay rise talk?  Good luck

Flower - I watched it all.....am turning into a CBB addict   it was fab....although I would love to smack pete burns one

Debs/ Claire and everyone else


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God Sarah that will be awful for you - I didn't realise things like that happened so quickly. I guess at least now she's not under your roof you can distance yourself more now? 

I had to cringe when BB turned the plasma screen on - they seem much more devious this time round...i just saw it for about another 5 mins after that and it was Chantelle going off on one about Pete caling her a lier and she wasn't having any of it but Preston kept telling her to drop it - that it was 'boring' but she stayed her ground - and it was at that point my eyes shut (though not for long!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Now I've been a Pete fan from the off but I think he went too far last night. He's like a dog with a bone, we all know he was tryig to trip them up so the bankers failed and therefore won (??!!), but he didn't need to keep going on and on about it. And good for Chantelle standing up for herself too. I wonder if the second evictee on Weds will be one of those nominated or someone else ina  surprise eviction - a la Lisa I'Anson last year havig to leave via the diary room.

As for George, I think he is pathetic. Who the hell does he think he is saying he's going to get revenge on those who's actions meant he didn't get to nominate - how old is he, 12

Rant over!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

is that what he said? what an   doesn;t he realise people watch this programme - he's SO going to get the rip taken out of him when he gets out - wouldn't surprise me if he resigns as an mp not long after - but then again he looks like he can be a stubborn old g*t

so who won the task then - Pete et al or chantelle and preston?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think they were still meant to be a group, but C&P were unaware that they others had been told they had to fail to win. Bit complicated, and has casued more friction between them. I wish Traci would stop prentending to be this thick bimbo, she's a clever girl why hide it! And sort your hair out love!

Would love someone to pull Pete's hair off!! He he he  

George will be in trouble when he gets out, and wouldn't surprise me if he is repremanded for going into the house! Hope so!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just got this girls, couldnt resist, how very true!! 

Hangover Ratings

1 star hangover 

No pain. no real feeling of illness. You slept in your own bed and when you woke up there were no traffic cones in there with you.

You are still able to function relatively well on the energy stored up from all those vodka and Red Bulls.

However, you can drink 10 bottles of water and still feel as parched as the Sahara.

Even vegetarians are craving a Cheeseburger and a bag of fries.

2 star hangover 

No pain, but something is definitely amiss. You may look okay but you have the attention span and mental capacity of a stapler.

The coffee you hug to try and remain focused is only exacerbating your rumbling gut, which is craving a full English breakfast.

Although you have a nice demeanour about the office, you are costing your employer valuable money because all you really can handle is some light filing, followed by aimlessly surfing the net and writing junk e-mails.

3 star hangover 

Slight headache. Stomach feels crap. You are definitely a space cadet and not so productive.

Anytime a girl or lad walks by you gag because the perfume/aftershave reminds you of the random gin shots you did with your alcoholic friends after the bouncer kicked you out at 1:45 am.

Life would be better right now if you were in your bed with a kebab and a litre of coke watching daytime TV.

You've had 4 cups of coffee, a gallon of water, 6 chicken nuggets and a litre of diet coke yet you haven't peed once.

4 star hangover 

You have lost the will to live. Your head is throbbing and you can't speak too quickly or else you might spew.

Your boss has already lambasted you for being late and has given you a lecture for reeking of booze.

You wore nice clothes, but you smell of socks, and you can't hide the fact that you (depending on your gender) either missed an oh-so crucial spot shaving, or, it looks like you put your make-up on while riding the dodgems.

Your teeth have their own individual sweaters. Your eyes look like one big vein and your hairstyle makes you look like a reject from a second-grade class circa 1976.

You would give a weeks pay for one of the following - home time, a cheeseburger and somewhere to be alone, or a Time Machine so you could go back and NOT have gone out the night before.

You scare small children in the street just by walking past them.

5 star hangover 

You have a second heartbeat in your head, which is actually annoying the employee who sits next to you.

Vodka vapour is seeping out of every pore and making you dizzy.

You still have toothpaste crust in the corners of your mouth from brushing your teeth.

Your body has lost the ability to generate saliva, so your tongue is suffocating you.

You'd cry but that would take the last drop of moisture left in your body.

Death seems pretty good right now. Your boss doesn't even get mad at you and your co-workers think that your dog just died because you look so pathetic. You should have called in sick because, let's face it, all you can manage to do is breathe ..... very gently.

6 star hangover 

You arrive home and climb into bed.

Sleep comes instantly, as you were fighting it all the way home in the taxi.

You get about 2 hours sleep until the noises inside your head wake you up.

You notice that your bed has been cleared for take off and is flying relentlessly around the room.

No matter what you do you now, you're going to chuck.

You stumble out of bed and now find that your room is in a yacht under full sail.

After walking along the skirting boards on alternating walls knocking off all the pictures, you find the toilet.

If you are lucky you will remember to lift the lid before you spontaneously explode and wake the whole house up with your impersonation of walrus mating calls.

You sit there on the floor in your undies, cuddling the only friend in the world you have left (the toilet), randomly continuing to make the walrus noises, spitting, and farting. Help usually comes at this stage, even if it is short lived.

Tears stream down your face and your abdomen hurts. Help now turns into abuse and he/she usually goes back to bed leaving you there in the dark.

With your stomach totally empty, your spontaneous eruptions have died back to 15-minute intervals, but your body won't relent.

You are convinced that you are starting to turn yourself inside out and swear that you saw your tonsils shoot out of your mouth on the last occasion.

It is now dawn and you pass your disgusted partner getting up for the day as you try to climb into bed. She/he abuses you again for trying to get into bed with lumpy bits of dried vomit in your hair.

You reluctantly accept their advice and have a shower in exchange for them driving you to the hospital.

Work is simply not an option.

The whole day is spent trying to avoid anything that might make you sick again, like moving.

You vow never to touch a drop again and who knows for the next two or three hours at least you might even succeed.

OK, now hands up all those who have never had a six star hangover!!

Thought so!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God, Six star hangovers are AWFUL!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i only ever had one 6 star hangover ONCE - a d never again - at end of first year of Uni - tried to outdrink a load of blokes (why  ) and didn't have the same drink twice - ended up being taken to bed unconcious practically and had to have someone stay in my room overnight incase I swallowed my tongue! i remember waking up in the morning surrounded by pots and pans from the halls kitchen which were full of puke! ( ) good thing it was last day of term!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

He he He ....even more awful when you don't make it to the toilet     did that last year after the local music festival.....never again  

Thats great Flower - I am sooo glad to be off the booze.

Kerry - George is a disgrace glad he is not my MP.

B3ndy -


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

After a particularly heavy SUnday night, I woke up monday morning feeling pants, was late for work (only started on the Friday) and had to battle the commuters on the bus/train (I was in Sydney at the time). Managed to get 3/4 of the way to work and threw up! ON THE TRAIN!!!!  Needless to say it was my most embarassing exploit ever!! 

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Kerry - LOL - that must have been awful - did you get off at the next stop?!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Luckily I was only 2 stops from my work so I hid in a corner and jumped off as soon as I could! Oh, it was awful!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Good one Flower

OMG Kerry how embarassing for you  

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sydney Australia?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

on that pleasant note I'm going to love you and leave you now girls - the heating is up full blast and bed awaits me (trying to make the most of having it to myself before dh arrives back tonight! will welcome him home with open arms of course - it being cd 10 and all that )

have a good night all 

ttfn 

(Sarah - enjoy your day 'off' tomorrow - hope it goes ok with your neice)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah..yes hun.

B3ndy..have a nice sleep, and get busy missy  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

got to go....will be back on Thursday if not before  

Byeeeeee


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope tomorrow goes well hun  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry, just soooo much gossip to catch up on...I'm sure I miss loads 

Whereabouts in Sydney were you Kerry 

My stepdads from Sydney & I lived & worked out there for about 5mths 10 years ago whilst at uni & visiting my parents when they lived there...went back again on way to NZ just over a year ago...I love Sydney...its definitely got to be one of my most favourite places in the world !!!

How's everyone else doing  Apologies for no personals


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls 

Sarah, hope today goes ok, speak tomorrow  

Natasha, is it your appt today?  

Kerry, how are you today my dear, feeling any better?  I love oz!  we went for 6 weeks staying in hostels, went to Melborne, Sydney, Brisbane and Cairns.  Dh loved it so much he wants to live there but I can't leave my mum and dad.  He would go tomorrow!

B3ndy, how are you fellow diet buddy?   Hope you got some   in last night

Binty, MrsNikki, Nikkimouse, Jo, and everyone else how are you today?  

Well AF is due monday for me but not sure if the Metformin I started this month will change cycle length.  Felt a bit pent up, like pms and having strange dreams which I always get.  Not positive really as I don't think we got jiggy at the right time


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Good morning ladies

Sorry for not posting much, hope you are all well, I have been reading through everything - although can't remember things to do personals if I try i'll get it all wrong.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you flower and everyone else on 2WW.

Speak to you soon.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

first and foremost, WHO THE HELL DOES GEORGE GALLOWAY THINK HE IS!!! I was utterly shocked by his pathetic behaviour last night. DH and I were seething and actually considered driving down today to boo him when he comes out! He is the rudest, most egotistical person I have ever laid eyes on. Well done Michael for standing up for himself. I think even Pete was shocked. And well done Chantalle as well, she stood her ground. The basic point being that they lied for the good of the group, irrespective of what Pete said about avoiding the truth is better than lying, surely thats the same thing And I don't believe for a second that non of them would have eaten, drunk or smoked whatever was in the secret room - George is a liar and a hypocrite!!

Sorry, thats been on my chest all night!!

Hope your all OK this morning....

Minxy....I lived in Sydney for 10 months in 97/98 (Bondi) then I travelled the East Coast and the Centre for 2 months. It was the best year of my life. I adore Sydney.  I decided after college that I needed to do something, without my other half, before it was too late. So I took myself off to Oz for a year!

Flower...I'm with your DH, I'd go back tomorrow but Martin isn't keen on being away from home! Sorry you think AF might be on her way, stay   honey.

Bev...Hope your feeling ok hun.

Hope Sal is having a good time, its weird without her. A friend of mine went to Sharm over Xmas/NY and they had a terrible time. Hope it's ok for Sal.

Sarah...Hope today goes well with open day.

Kim, Binty, Gossips, Denzy, Suzie.....  to you all.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Bev howz it going - how is little bean keeping?  

flower   - morning hon - did you   in the end?...try to be   about old witch....you're on the super dooper pills now remember!!

all those best laid plans I had yesterday for   didn't go as wanted -   - isn't that always the way?
I had my late afternoon nap to get the energy reserves up.....waiting for hubby to arrive at 8pm - then it all went a bit 'Pete tong' at 7.30pm when dh rang to say he'd been caught up in traffic and wouldn't be home til gone 9pm ( ) then he gets through the door and I have to run in the opposite direction with awful stomach cramps - a lovely met   (sorry if TMI!) 

so going to work thru break today - go at 12 - and go home straight to bed so we can start again tonight!! 

Kerry - how you feeling hon? I SO know what you mean about George - what an idiot - I thought he REALLY showed himself up last night - Preston nearly lost it completely at one point - it was fab tv though!

BTW got my appointment through for new clinic  ....got appt with nurse on Feb 16th and then appt with consultant Feb 24th (2 days after my birthday - so I hope that's a good sign!)

has anyone seen that fertility diy test story which is doing the rounds this am - sounds q interesting - but they interviewed a consultant at the Lister who was v.sceptical about it


sorry not many personals - gotta do my meeting and will be back

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

b3ndy, great news about the appt!  I did hear that story about that new test, it tells you what your egg numbers will be like for the next 2 years but can't tell what quality they are, which is half the battle isnt it.  Fully know what you mean about it always being the way when its BMS time, something always goes wrong  

I missed BB!! gutted, what on earth went on


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy/ Kerry - feeling OK thank you.  Little bean is just fine as far as I know.  Being scanned on Friday, so excited/ nervous.

Yes cmon ladies give us non-BB watchers an update!  I have watched some of it, so know a bit of whats been going on.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It was awful but fabulous! Pure car crash TV! The shopping task raised a few problems as Preston & Chantalle were directors of a bank and the others just bankers. They got preferential treatment, a special room with nice food, drink and smokes in. They didn't know the housemates knew about it and had to lie about it. That got Pete's back up straight away. George kicked off about it all, like the idiot he is, all because of what happened with Preston regarding the nominations conversation and George's subsequent ban from nominating. He's a pathetic loser! George then kicked off with Michael after Dennis started on him, Preston jumped in for Michael and it all got a bit nasty!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning All,

Bev - Keeping fingers crossed for your scan on Friday hope all goes well 

B3ndy - great news about your appt  

Flower - hope AF stays away  

Minxy - good luck with your appt today  

 Sarah, KerryB, Gosspis, Denzy, Debs, Claire and anyone else I've missed hope you all have a great day.

Speak to you all later


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Binty - howz the head today? hope you're not as rushed off your feet as yesterday hon!  

Bev - I saw your previous post about spotting and thought about you today after getting an email from my cousin this morning...she's 9 weeks today and has had spotting on and off and had two scans coz of this (she even had some heavy bleeding at weekend) but all is ok with her and little bean - so stay   

Kerry - how do you think Michael came out during the stand off? I actually thought he came across very well and showed George off for the petty p***k he is! it's shameful this guy is an MP - hope his constituents call for his resignation when he (fingers crossed) gets booted out tonight. I must say last night's episode was the best yet....wanted to punch Pete the stirrer again! And Dennis was out of order with Chantelle - fancy being jealous of a 'non' celeb


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Just a quick hello to everyone, I'm at home not feelin great    All my glands are up.  but needed to do some online banking so though I'd come on here.

Could not believe CBB last night George truely is a nasty person, I felt so sorry for Michael and the horrid words that George said, pure evil.

Not has chance to read much, going to get a brew and head off to bed now.  On my last week wait and need all my energy in case I have a bean there, Fingers crossed.

  to all you lovely ladies.

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...your right. Michael came out looking good, he was certainly more mature than George. And Dennis was pathetic too, you can't understand a word he says! Pete is pure evil for saying Prestons mum is dead cos he lied, well out of order. Pete had a very strange relationship with his mother, they wee extremely close, so he should be last one to say something like that. I just hope and pry George is out tonight, ut I hope the twist for the 2nd eviction isn't that he gets to choose the second person! We all know he'll choose Preston. Just voted in Chris Moyles' "hate" campaign against George, Aled is taking the poll to the press conference tonight so George can see how many people hate him. And I hope he does get this £2m fine that is in court today, he deserves to be punished!!

Kim...sorry your feeling poorly hun, sounds like what I've had hun. Stay warm and sleep lots.  

Binty...hope your ok hun. Don't work too hard.

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kim - sorry your not feeling well hun, hope you feel better soon.

B3ndy - thank you for your positive comments hun.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim - sorry your not feeling great but as Kerry said wrap up warm and go back to bed  

B3ndy & Kerry - my head is feeling alot better today but still loads on 

Could believe it last night DH must have taken pity on me as made dinner Tariakki Prawns with rice which was lovely, cleared up after himself and also whilst I was having a long lie in the bath he did 2 loads of washing!!! - was so shocked   

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blimey, what's the magic formula for getting him to do that then??!! Three times last night I asked DH to bring down the washing, and he forgot every time!! 

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it was because I've had a really bad headache for 2 days in a row and also he's not working at the mo.

I got up late for work this morning and he even offered to iron some clothes for me but didn't need him to as already had something to wear - never know he may decide to do some ironing today


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

can't beleive I missed it last night! sounds like the best yet!!!

Kim, sorry you don't feel good  

Bev good luck for your scan on friday


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Morning  
apologies for going missing for a while - am having a few issues at work with the boss.

How are we all??


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sky - hi missed you - sorry about boss don't let them grind you down 

Just received this joke hope you all like it!

Guy gets on a plane and finds himself seated next to a cute blonde. He immediately turns to her and makes his move.

"You know," he says, "I've heard that flights will go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger. So let's talk."

The blonde, who had just opened her book, closes it slowly and says to the guy, "What would you like to discuss?"

"Oh, I don't know," says the guy, smiling. "How about nuclear power?"

"OK," says the blonde. "That could be an interesting topic. But let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same stuff -- grass. Yet th! e deer excretes little pellets, the cow turns out a flat patty, and the horse produces muffins of dried poop. Why do you suppose that is?"

The guy is dumbfounded. Finally he replies, "I haven't the slightest idea."

"So tell me," says the blonde, "How is it that you feel qualified to discuss nuclear power when you don't know ****?"

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

xx


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

That's funny!

Did a really silly thing last night and tested...obviously -ve but was on CD 27 and felt violently nauseous around coffee yesterday when normally I drink galleons of the stuff...

very strange


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sky,

Did you have a scan or BT @ cd21?

Binty


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Morning Binty  

I had a blood test on day 21 - and am yet to find out results to be honest - should actually call today!

I am also getting mad pains - think Ov pains but these have been happening since starting the Clomid.

Put it this way - I'm not holding my breath   but am keeping all fingers crossed.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh Sky - don't mean to get your hopes up - but they say that don't they when people are expecting - that can't be around strong smells like coffee - hwo long are your cycles? could it be you just tested too early?

kim - get better soon hon!  

Binty - liking the photo!! you want to keep pointing hubby in direction of washing machine - my dh is good at getting it there - just not at remembering to take it out - then a week later you open the washing machine door and it smells rancid and needs washing again!

Kerry - I didn't hear that comment from Pete about Prestons mum - what a nasty 'd**k' - as for George losing that dosh - unfortunately it was announced not long ago that the torygraph have lost their appeal - so he gets to keep the cash - booooo! i hope it's him and Dennis tonight.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies...

Kerry, you were in Sydney same time as me then (I was there 1997)...lived Glebe & then Balmain (my parents moved whilst I was there !!!) & I worked on George Street, not far from the Victoria Building...I could definitely live there...and nearer to my parents in NZ too...Gareth & I are "never say never" so who knows !!
How are you feeling now anyway...hope you're better 

Kim...sorry you're not feeling so good 

Flower...how you doing hun 

Sarah....hope all's ok with you sweetie...know you've been having a rough time recently...thinking of you 

Hello to everyone else I've missed...hope you're all doing ok 


Well had appt with my GP this morning to see if he'd prescribe my IVF drugs on NHS (our consultant wrote to him to recommend)...GPs said he's got to phone up PCT cos he thinks the cut off age is 35 so looks like we've got to pay for all of those private as well.
We've got an appt with consultant this afternoon so gonna put a list of questions together. We may also have to pay for our IVF treatment today to ensure we can start asap...so there goes £2500 !!!! 

Anyway, gonna hang my washing out (oooo the domestic goddess that I am   )

Take care
Natasha


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sky - try not to stress too much.  How long are your cycles without   pills you may have tested too early! 

Minxy - hope you get   result from the dr & good luck with the consultant today.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sky I didn't get a postive until day 33!


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Unfortunately I have never had regular cycles and in fact only had 4 periods last year - so have probably  tested too early. But am keeping calm and praying lots and we shall see.

Just called the hospital about my cd21 results - will get them tomorrow.

now on a separate subject - how slow is this day going?? Can't believe its not even midday yet!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sky

I know very slow  
Just had some more certificates through the post for inputting but can't be bothered to do them   
Are you able to come to the meet up on 18th March??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Minxy...wow we could have met in a bar sometime! How weird is that! I worked just off George St on Campbell for Energy Australia, then in Chatswood for Royal Sunalliance. Love QVB for shopping! I'd go back tomorrow if I could. One of my best mates is over there at the moment and I'm so jealous. Hope you get sorted with drugs etc, it'll be a bummer if you have to pay for them. Fingers crossed 

Sky...sorry about BFN but could have been too soon hun. Keep   and keep us posted. I think this morning is going quickly but only cos I've been looking for car parks in London for DBB for the last hour!!

Binty..love the picture hun  

B3ndy..damn and blast, thats not good news at all. I want him to suffer! Yeah I want Dennis out too, then Traci might get a Chance to be herself!

Bev... 

xx


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Having to go to the in-laws that weekend in Liverpool so can't  

am so hungry - but know that if I eat now I'll be more hungry in like two hours.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG Kerry...I worked in Chatswood for a while (and Bondi)...worked in a bookstore down past the cinemas, right near China Town !!! OOhhhhh I want to go back !!

Just watching This Morning & the GP is saying that if you eat oily fish (or fish supplements - containing DHA) whilst pregnant then children will be brainier, more socially skilled etc !!!! Have to eat oily fish twice a week....think we'll be having some salmon this week !! (Got fresh cod tonight with vege salad)

I just phoned my PCT direct & they told me that if you have private IVF & want the drugs on NHS then they will fund 2 cycles (most PCTs only fund one)...and cut off age is 39yrs & 364 days !!! So basically my GP should be able to prescribe them all on NHS...saves us loads of cash  He's just got to agree to do the prescription now !! Fingers crossed !!

mmm...just had a bowel of organic porridge (very late breakfast !!  ) and glass of pomegranate juice...I'm determined to lose some weight (not overweight but could do to lose a few pounds !!!)


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

What a shame you can't make it - should try to meet up as we are both in the same area.

I'm hungry too but have a lunch meeting @ 1pm so have to wait but might have a bags of crisps to stop the tummy grumbling


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Minxy...Campbell is really near Chinatown! How weird! Excellent news about the drugs hun  

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Small world huh


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Morning/afternoon ladies  

Minxy thats great news about the script hunnie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Nikki..how's you?  

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Kerry still tired from the nights but buzzing as me and DH started getting jiggy with it last night so feel like I've rewound about 5 years and its me and DH trying for the first time with hope    (Though have to say I have to keep pushing the hope at times cause the dread creeps in still) You ok?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

well took the first loopy pill last night, no side effects so far except really vivid dreams.  Ha not looking forwar to the bbs as been having a break from it since xmas, few more days yet thank goodness!!!
Hi girls, hope you are all ok.
strawbs  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi strawbs I didn't feel anything for the first 3 ish days then the s/e started to kick in - just warn your DH you may become emotionally   cause I did!  The dreams are part of it too and yep they are crazy ones aren't they!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey guys

just home and turned the heating on ......eyes very heavy....remembered why I slept so well when dh was away (part from Mon) his snoring drove me BONKERS   last night...so may not be here long as need to get a nap in before tonight  !!!

sky - you said a while ago you were starving - and I noticed you were on clomid + met too - do you find it makes you more hungry? I've been RAVENOUS this week!! trying to be good for the weight loss - but was having 'shakes' yesterday coz so bad!

Is it me or is it blinkin  today? there's talk of snow before the weekend


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

just catching up dont have much time, feeling a wee bit better today thanks for your support.

minxy hope you get on well with appointment today honey, let us know how you get on.

binty, liked the tarzan joke. 

sarah hows it going with your niece?

strawbs good luck with loopy pills honey i have to stay off them this month.

hi to everyone else hope you are all well have to run.

called hospital and they are going to get in touch about getting the camera and poss polyp removed, so hope it is sooner rather than later just want it over with.

pages fill up to quick i cant keep up with you lot  take care

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey twiggy - how come you have to stay off the   pills this month - is it sommit to do with your polyp?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Strawbs 

Twiggy, where's your polyp? is it a colonoscopy they want you to have?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry you feeling any better?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Where is everyone - I feel very alone


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki...I'm ok thanks hun, feeling much better. Almost on 2WW now, think I OV'd Sunday/Monday. fingers crossed. Glad your ok, and you've got started  

Strawbs...good luck hun, hope you get on ok with the   pills

B3ndy...it is freezing today, your right!

Twiggy...hope you get sorted with your polyp hun.

Flower... 

Hi everyone else too. Ive chicken out of talking to DBB today, she's not in a great mood, so going to leave her a note tonight so she can mull it over tomorrow.  What I'm asking for only equates to just over 50p an hour! She can hardly complain! But I'm sure she will!!  

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ooooo Kerry  sweetie.  2WW's are an emotional rollercoaster aren't they.

I'm getting AF ache - not a good sign -     guessing its way too early for AF ache so must be a clomid s/e - I hope anyway!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

50p an hour Kerry - your DBB would really prove herself to be a stingebag if she didn't agree to that

 nikki - I'm still here - JUST - eyelids getting heavier by the moment after two nights worth of bad sleep! got to get my energy up!! dh has just rung me to say he'll make sure he's home early!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

MrsNikki how are you?

Kerry shame shes in a bad mood - will keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow 

Been so busy this afternoon & headache has come back with vengeance   just want to go home and climb into bed with the curtains closed


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

to headaches Binty - it could just be your hormones racing around with the clomid upped to 100mg now? you've only just started taking it this month haven't you? I find the headaches disappear after I've finished my last tab


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty   I had a cracking headache last week, its horrible

Kerry,  hope she agrees, good look for weigh in tonight  

B3ndy, happy [email protected]!  

MrsNikki, too early for AF    you'll probably get lots of strange aches and pains this month, especially with it being your first month on the   pills


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've not started the Clomid yet still taking provers to make AF arrive


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...could it be eye strain hun? You've been very busy inputting for a while. Just a thought.

B3ndy...My thoughts exactly. Its been a year since my last one, and that wasn't much. The lads have all had one or two rises since then so I certaily deserve mine! Especially for putting up with her!

Flower...you too babe. Wish I could go earlier like you, my class isn't till 8pm! 

Nikki..they are a rollercoaster. Goig to try not to think about it though, yeahh right  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I wish I could take everyones s/e effects away and just sprinkle us all with babydust and let us all float away - hmmmmmmmmm - maybe I've inhaled too much bleach cleaning the bathroom


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sounds like you need a lie down Nikki!  

Kerry - get that note written - as long as you put your case forward and DBB can't argue the toss then you're on to a winner - just make a list of all the things she wouldn't be able to get done if you weren't there. Prove to her how much she needs you - then she can't say no 

Flower - thanks for the  ...though a bonkfest is the last thing on my mind right now - perhaps if I go for my lie down and have a shower to wake up I'll feel more fruity  ....no wonder viagra was invented!!

hope you feel better soon binty

Here's to George and Dennis out on their ears tonight - apparantly there's a trick up BB's sleeves - god knows what that could be? can't wait!!

see you all tomorrow clomid chicks


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy

Hopefully a lie down and shower will make all the difference

Speak to you tomorrow

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just had a nice episode of Met bum, just what you want in work  

Oh forgot to tell you all, I'm having hypnotherapy tomorrow morning, will let you know how it goes,

See you tomorow xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Nikki, thats so sweet  

Bye B3ndy, hope you manage to get fruity later  

Flower..Poor you hun, its horid isn't it. Very intereted in hypntherapy, let us know how it goes. Good luck tonight.

xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Flower - i hope it goes ok tonight, let us know. Interesting stuff.

Did any of you get more CM after ovulation?  Im on CD19 today, first cycle of Clomid and had much more than usual (bit odd)?

I bet your headache is cos youve upped the dose, i had a few whilst taking the pills but better once stopped.Hope it goes away  

Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just a quickie....

we had our appt with consultant & basically I'm gonna start IVF end of March...
can't start beginning cos ACU will still be shut....he said I could either start downregging (sniffing syneral) from cd1 (which will be within first week of March) but sniff for longer than usual...or I can start on cd21 which he says is perfectly fine...so think I'm gonna go for this...means that I'll be starting IVF first stage within last week of March !!! Excited...Nervous !!! 
Also, got results back from all the bloods I had done...can't remember the name of it but one of the ones done under thrombophilia screen came back abnormal (as well as already diagnosed with APS) so I now have to take either clexane or heparin as well as continue with the baby aspirin...

Anyway, hope you're all ok 
Sending loads of positive vibes & babydust... 

   

Gonna go watch Desperate Housewives in bed in a bit (Gareths watching the Man U game - I'm not impressed with footie at the minute cos Arsenal lost last night - gutted !!!  Gareth doesn't care as he's a Crystal Palace season ticket holder !! 

Take care 
   
Natasha


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

minx we are watching man u game as well, dont really bothered who wins, i am a hearts supporter , still like watchin any footie game though. Glad your appointment went well. March is really quick how exciting, wish i was getting started then as well. Good luck honey i hope you get a bfp you deserve it, keep us up to date  .

jocole 69, with clomid i didnt have much cm anytime heard it can dry you up. Its prob due to hormones and ovulation your cm has increased, it effects everyone differently, lots of cm is good i had to buy pre-seed. Although homeopathic stuff? not sure if this is what helped but i didnt need pre-seed this month and is the first month taking homeopathic meds as well as clomid (sorry tmi).

hi kerryb

oh flower nasty never taken met so dont know about this but doesnt sound pleasant, hope you feeing better honey. 


hi bintyhi again mrs nikki/

kerry/ flower/ b3ndy yeh polyp is on lining of uterus, not sure what they are doing or when but told me not to take clomid this month and that they would take a look with a camera and prob remove polyp which would be under general an. Hope i get appointment soon and dont have to wait to long, just want it over with, thanks for asking.

will try to keep up with you all tomorrow again, take care,

twiggy xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Natasha - I just wanted to wish you loads of luck with the IVF.  I think that it is a good idea to add clexane to the aspirin as the success rate for APS is loads higher with both rather than just aspirin.  Do you know when they wil be starting the clexane?  It is normally at BFP but with IVF they sometimes start it earlier.

The injections are not too bad, but you can bruise a lot, but I found iceing before and after greatly reduced the bruising.  Worth a try!!

Kerry- I hope you get the payrise you deserve.

S- I hope you managed to get some rest and you and dh both had lots of energy tonight  

Hi to everyone else.

Yeah, George got evicted!!  I am now off to bed to watch hopefully Dennis get evicted too!!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Twiggy,

Up until today it had dried up I think and i have been using Preseed lube - great stuff!!  
But today had lots out of the blue??!  spose its a good sign then? ovulation??

Natasha - that is exciting about starting IVF soon, although I do get confused with it all what does syranel do??  

Well, thanks, jo x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Natasha

Good luck with the IVF... not long to wait.  It'll be here before you know it    

Killing time to (hopefully) watch Dennis evicted... between spending time on this site and watching BB my DH is getting a bit annoyed with me.. but hey he gets to watch football (not sure if I can call it 'football' as he's a Watford supporter    )

Good luck to everyone on clomid this month.. hopefully some more BFP soon!

Karen x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

YAY  GEORGE & DENNIS ARE OUT!!! Just wish it had been sooner so that the other had more of a Chance to have a good time. Did anyone hear Radio One this morning, Aled's questions to George at the press conference? Hilarious!

Not lost anything this week, bit disappointed but its still 7lbs in two weeks, not bad!

Minxy..excellent news about IVF hun, so excited for you! 

xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I haven't had time to catch up with all the chatting you have done the last couple of days.  I have been in Bristol with work and very busy so just haven't had time to log in.  Didn't get home until 10pm last night so knackered and feeling very   today.

So pleased George and Dennis were evicted last night.

Hope everyone is ok.  

I'm on cd19, ov'd 14/15 and keep getting niggling pains.  Haven't had this on my other 2 cycles just wondered if this is another s/e of clomid?  Anyone else have this?

Jo

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  

didnt see BB, was watching the Reds getting through to the Final !! wooo-hooo  

Lost 2½ lbs this week, every little helps!!  

girls, just had a session of hypnotherapy.  it was fab, she really relaxed me (something I really need), concentrated on my tubes being clear and the egg flowing calmly through etc, the drugs working in harmony with my system. also concentrated on healthy eating and acknowledging when I'm full etc.  Getting a CD to use at home and seeing her again in 2 weeks!  I could have gone deeper into relaxation but kept pulling myself bac but with time I'll let myself go.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies...got to be quick as been off work last 2 days...back to the grindstone now  

Thanks for all the well wishes in starting IVF...just wanna start it now to be honest but time will fly by !!

tracyb...consultant told me I'd be starting the clexane or heparin I think from EC onwards...as well as continuing with taking the baby aspirin which I'm already doing. Thanks for the tip about the injections...I'm getting Gareth to do them in my bum as heard it doesn't hurt so much as in the thigh (Gareths gotta be shown how to do them first though !!)...also, I was thinking of using arnica cos its sposed to be excellent for bruising....but need to check its ok to use when ttc/pg...

Jocole...syneral is a nasal spray that I have to sniff...it basically shuts down my body & puts it into temporary menopause (hhmmmm...nice side effects !!)...that's down regging...then after about 10-12 days I have to start stimulating with other drugs which stimulate my ovaries to produce lots of eggs....

Flower...you go girl...2 & half pounds...should be well please with yourself 


Anyway, hello to everyone else...hope you're all doing ok...will catch up with you later when I've cleared some work...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo...sorry your feeling   honey, sending you   to cheer you up.

Flower... hypnotherapy sounds really good. Might have to try it!

Minxy...thanks for the IVF info, I will memorise it for future reference. Its all so complicated isn't it! Time will fly hun  

Dbb out otday. Left her a note last night asking to have some time with her to discuss pay. She's not left anything to say yes, thats fine. SO will have to ask her tomorrow. She's get all funny when people ask about money, but I'm going to stand my ground! He he he

When is Sal back? Did she go for 2 weeks??

xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls, Just an update on my clomid!!  had hot flushes last night from 4am onward, didnt take the tablet till 11.30pm, will take earlier tonight as no s/e on first night apart from vivid dreams.  Do the s/e get worse as you get further into the course
Well chuffed with myself check out my cute furry boys I have managed to put on my signature!!!  Was struggling with this.  Hope you are all OK, need some more BFP on this board keep the spirits up!
Strawbs xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Natasha, I wish you loads of luck on IVF my friend just had one course after trying clomid and various other things and got lucky first time, I hope you have the same luck.  All those horrible injections and side effects of menopause etc will all be worth it


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the   Kerry, that and a packet of maltersers has cheered me up


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep...I'm trying to stay positive & consultant is confident (although spose they have to be don't they !!)...mum phoned me last night & said she was sending positive vibes from NZ..and that I should start "thinking" positive thoughts & maybe get one of those fertility/conception cd's to help visualise    

Anyway, this may interest you if you're considering IVF (although hope you won't need it...)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi peeps

sorry no time for personals - got TONNES to do at work today - but will log on laters when leave work at 1 for a proper 'chat'

hope you're all well!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Minxy - Good luck with IVF.  When my sister had IVF she used arnica and said it really helped

Jo - sorry your feeling   sending you a   help cheer you up

Strawbs - I found my s/e did get worse whilst taking the   pills but then calmed down

Kerry - sorry DBB out today, you are right to stand your ground

Flower - well done 2 1/2lbs is great

 to everyone else

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks natasha, I'm gonna print that off!  

Sarah, how are you?  was yesterday ok?


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello to you all....feel like I am missing out big time.My lapstop has been sent away so I cant get on at home. The only chance I HAVE IS WHILST i AM AT WORK....AND i AM SO BUSY i CANT FIND ANY TIME....i AM DESOERATELY MISSING CHATTING TO YOU ALL. mISSED OUT ON ALL THE LATEST NEWS BUT SENDING MY LOVE VERY QUICKLY TO YOU ALL.
Damn I always do that.....sorry about the mix of letters.
Gossips.xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

hello lovely ladies,

well i'm still off with cold and now I've had spotting (posted on 2ww thread) feel reallt confused and yuk.  Just wish I was a normal women who just GOT pregnant and didn't have to feel like every twinge has to be analysed  

sorry for sounding so down, just want to   

kim xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim

Sorry your feeling  I've heard that some do have spotting during implantation so try to keep   as you never know.

Binty


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello girlies,

minxy i used anrnica (when i got a nose job ) and it was really good at helping the bruising, so it would be worth asking about it. Good luck with ivf, i will have a look at the link thanks. What questions did you ask consultant? i was going to try and make a list to take with me.

kim may be implantation bleed, is it before your period due? hope its not witch honey will keep fingers crossed for you.

hi binty

kerry hope you get your pay rise, you stand your ground honey.

gosspis nice to hear from you, hope you are well.

flower are you going for ivf aswell? are you still on the clomid?

sarah hows it going?

hi to everyone else have to go lunch break over,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Twiggy, this is my 11th cycle of clomid and I am on the NHS WL for IVF.  Were just trying this new regime of clomid + metformin and if nothing happens in a few months we're going to look into private IVF, NHS WL is 3 years


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hi twiggy

I've got the list of questions at home so will copy them for you...have asked loads of others as been talking about IVF for quite a few months now...
My DP's mum swears by arnica so thought it would be good for IVF (although she doesn't know we're having IVF - she doesn't even know we're trying...although my parents do !!)

anyway, gotta type up my appraisal...
take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

No time for personals its taken me ages to catch up with you lot yesterday     and I have loads to do today....isn't it great to see Witchie_Poo_Cat back with us  

Yesterday went OK was glad to get home though.....lecturer thought I was the student  too and DH was my dad...(he was very  )    I loved it there I would love to be a student again.... 

Catch you all later


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim...Sorry you still not well hun. Take your time to recover. Hope spotting doesn't mean anything, what day are you on? 

Gossips....Horrid being busy when you want to chat! Thats what happens with me too. You'll catch up with everyone though hun  

Minxy..great info, will print off and read thru before next cons appt (should be going on list then if no joy this month)  

Twiggy..thanks hun will keep you all posted.

Hi Binty, B3ndy, Flower and all you other wonderful ladies...  to you all.  Have a dodgy eye today...well I've got a tear in my lens and its really irritating, have ordered some more.

DH got   results back today...although she didn't give him figures she said there had been a slight improvement on last time, and that everything looked fine. So thats good. I think he feels better too, he was beginning to worry it was his fault we're not PG yet.

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks kerry, I'm on cd25, my last 2 cycles were 30 days.  I only notice it on tissue (TMI sorry) but the fact that it is there!!! phoned DH at his dinner and bust into tears   he didn't have a clue what was wrong. still doesn't really understand, just glad I have all of you to talk to.

Kim xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Haven't got time to chat today ladies or get caught up.  Work is getting really busy now and all I want to do is chat!!

Will hopefully get logged on tomorrow as it is Friday!!

Bye for now

Jo

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, all I can say is we all know how you feel, your not alone. Keep wrapped up, have a hot chocolate and watch some trashy tele! Perfect.  

Jo...  "talk" tomorrow hun.

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Have been very busy today and now trying to find a nice holiday to go on when dh gets a job  

Can't think where though be would like to go somewhere we've not been before already been to S.Africa, Far East, Mexico, Cuba, Greece, Spain do any of you have any ideas?? Would like somewhere sunny with something to do during the day and evening but not right on top of it all.  Have any of you been to Turkey?

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya!  

Work is mad today, and I've had enough of it all so I've booked tomorrow off!!!  So if I don't get on tomorrow, have a fantastic weekend!!! xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you lucky thing have a fab weekend hun....I am off Monday as we have our cons appointment in the afternoon so we can have a lazy morning  

so won't 'talk' to you now until Tuesday  

Hope you are all OK.....Kerry/B3ndy - can't wait for CBB WHY did I not watch it from the start?  

Minxy - Am soooo excited for your IVF....you will stay and keep us posted on here won't you?

Binty/Kim/Jo/Denzy/Sky/Twiggy/Gossips/Bev/Strawbs/NikiMouse/Mrs Nikki   and I will do proper personals tomorrow I promise (sorry if I have missed anyone)

Bev - glad to hear you are doing OK you had me worried last week   - just one thing.....can you change your signature to say BFP


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...have a lovely long weekend. Are you doing anything nice?

Sarah...CBB is so fab, but DH and I are looking forward to getting our lives back again! We are so addicted we have not done anything for weeks!

Binty...Wow! Not many places left then! Do you want somewhere hot to sunbake/chill, or warmish to be able to go out and about? I love Florida, not the theme parks but proper Florida. My folks had a place there for a few years so we used to go over to the Gulf coast. Its gorgeous.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oohhh yes....I went to Fort Myers years ago and 2 years ago DH and I went to the Florida Keys....It was FAB.

I am off now

TTFN see you tomorrow.....reckon B3ndy has gone home and is sleeping


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye hun  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah speak to you tomorrow.

Florida sounds good  I really just want to chill out and sunbathe but dh can't sit in the sun for long  unlike me but loves he water sports and sight seeing.  Will have a look and see what sort of prices they are.  Thanks guys

Binty


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Binty, Clearwater and the Keys are really nice in Florida, driving down to them both you can see the Dolphins in the sea, amazing then if you are like me you will swim with them best thing I ever did  

Kim xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim

Sounds lovely.  I swan with dolphins in The Bahamas but would love to do it again.  Will speak to dh and see what he fancies.

Going to log off now as need to leave on time cause I've got a darts match again tonight.

Hope you all have a great evening and will speak to you all tomorrow

Binty


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello to you all. Just whizzed to the hosp and had my cd21 blood taken,thank god I got there early by the time I came out the queue was mega long.
Kerry....hope you managed to sort your boss out.
Binty you are very well travelled there aren't many places left to suggest! How about the carribean? I love Tobago if its chilled then you will have it there. Not sure on your budget though as I know when schools out the fares can rise considerably....thats the problem with being a teacher.
Hi ti Twiggy,Flowerpot ,Kim and Sarah.
Bev...how are things hun.You must keep us updated.Thinking of you.
Minxy....sorry I can't make the meet I feel so   about it but hopefully we will all meet after march ...as a mothers meeting!!!!
Ho to anyone else....not much time this morning.
HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND EVERYBODY!!!!      
Gossips.xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls

How are we all today?  I am soooo glad its FRIDAY  

Flower - hope you are still in bed....... 

Kerry - is DBB in today?

Gossips - Hey I hope we do have a mummy meeting    

Minxy - How are you today still excited for IVF.....I have a good feeling about it.....here's hoping it works first time hun   

Binty - How are you busy? I agree with Kim the drive to keys made me cry it was so beautiful  

Kim - How are you feeling?  Still Spotting?

Twiggy - How you feeling....looking forward to the weekend?

Mrs Nikki - When are yo back to work?  

NikkiMouse - We have freezing weather here but bet its not as cold as with you  

B3ndy - any   last night?

Reckon Sal must be back today sometime......  will be great to have her back 

I am off to get some work done catch you all in a bit


 to anyone I have missed


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

everyone - you were right about me going home to beddy byes Sarah! slept for over three hours I was that knackered! .....dh got home from work late too - so no   last night - but it's only cd12 today - so going to get plenty in tonight and weekend! 

how is everyone - I soooooo want this week to be over soon - had a poop week at work and can't wait for the weekend!

speak more in a bit

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Sarah...DBB in today, and I think she is avoiding me! Thats her way of saying she doesn't want to talk about something. Well its tough, I'm going to stand my ground! I agree about the drive to the Keys, its wonderful.

B3ndy...sound sliek you needed that sleep honey! Hope you get plenty ogf jiggy in this weekend!  

Gossips...hope your day goes well hun, and your little darlings aren't too much of a handful.

Binty...Gosh you've been everywhere!

Kim....I hope your feeling better babe.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy....phew make sure you get plenty of    this weekend....I really hope this is your month....   

Kerry - Boo for DBB being in today....have you spoken to her yet about payrise?     

Well I am freezing  the water has been turned off in our office to do some work so boiler not on and can't use the loo!    If it carries on I am off home    checking my thermometer to see if its less than 16 C ....oh its dead on 16 C  

Catch you in a bit if I haven't frozen to death   was snowing here earlier


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah..not yet, will catch her in a bit. She's cooking chilli at the moment!!

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Yippeee its Friday  

B3ndy - sounds like you needed the rest so loads of energy for   at the weekend.

Sarah - make yourself and hot drink and if it gets any colder I'd go home they can't expect you to work if its  

Kerry - good luck standing your ground with DBB.   They only reason i've been lots of places it cause DH used to work so much i hardly got to see him so it was his treat to me once a year to go on a fab holiday.

Kim - how are you feeling today?

Bev - is it your scan today?

 to everyone else speak to you later


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cooking chilli at this early hour Kerry - is that normal for b'fast? the reason DBB is avoiding you is prob coz she knows you've got a good case - get   girl!!

binty - hi how are you hon? what a nice way for dh to 'pay you back' for not seeing much of him ....my dh could learn a thing or two from that  

Kim - howdy if you're about - is the spotting still there - hope you're ok

sarah - sod that for a game of soldiers working in the cold - if your finger nails go blue then up and outta there! I sooo needed that sleep yesterday - I didnt' think I'd sleep last night coz of it but I had no probs - dh was trying to nudge me awake around 10pm for some 'howz your father' but I told him to think again!!   

what's everyone up to for the weekend?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just had a call from dh he has an interview today @ 3pm so keeping my fingers crossed that he gets the job  

B3ndy - can't believe he tried to wake you up   don't they understand that we need our sleep!

Not up to much this weekend probably just have a lazy one but knowing dh it will all change by the time I get home.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for dh Binty - does he feel quite positive?....hope it goes well!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

heating back on thank god.....and guess what I just booked a work appointment for tomorrow!   I am.....shouldn't take 1/2 hour so should be OK.

 tonight and nice glass of   then because I am   I have my neice and nephew (10 and 12 years old) to stay tomorrow   Sunday is definately my day of rest and Monday I am off as I have a cons appointment in the afternoon

MMMMM Chilli 

Binty - Good luck with DH's interview


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Morning Ladies  .  Well, what a week I've had - first and foremost the   got me, but at least that means I've now started my 100Mg course so fingers crossed for that.  On top of that my sister was taken into hospital with Pneumonia (she is on the mend now though) and dh has been off sick all week so I've not had two mins to sit down   
Glad it's the weekend.
Sorry only brief - DB just gone into meeting so chance to log on.
Wishing you all a great weekend
    
Take Care
Tracey x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello

Should be joining you all next week, I picked up my first prescription and should start taking tablets next Sunday have warned Dh to be on alert for any mood swings.
Just pleased to be starting something after nearly 12 months, still lots more scand & tests etc to go through.
Nats

happy weekends all.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy..your right, she does. I'm the only one she never has any   with so she knows she can't refuse. If she does, then I'm outta here! I'll start looking asap! And yes it was too early to make chilli, the smell of mince meat makes me feel violently ill!! 

Binty..how lovely, all those holidays and catch up time together. Sending lots of luck for DH's interview hun  

Sarah...glad heat is back on hun. I hope you don't get stuck at work tomorrow.

Martysgirl...so sorry she got you hun. And for all the stuff thats happened this week. Glad you sister is on the mend, thats good news. Men are terrible patients, a spot of sniffling and their not able to function!!

Nats...excelelnt news hun. Good luck for the   pills!

I've not got much to do today, so its gonna drag! Especially as she is here. She's just gone on the phone again, so will go and fae here when she's off. Why am I so nervous??!!  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the  for dh's interview hopefully he'll get it which will give him a big boost.

Kerry - it's normal to be nervous but stand your ground - good luck

Sarah - glad heatings back on you should hopefully warm up soon 

Nats - good luck on the  pills next week.  I'm on last Provera tablet tomorrow then onto   pills when af arrives you never know we could end up being cycle buddies 

martysgirl - sorry you've had such a hard week.  I agree with Kerry as soon as men get a sniffle they think they have full blown flu 

Need to get some work some work done so will catch up with you all later

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - same here - the smell of any red meat products cooking would make me chunder - couldn't think of anything worse - actually I worked at a yoghurt factory one Summer as a student and had to pack natural yoghurt, while it was still warm, as it came off the production line....I've NEVER been near it since!!  

Nats welcome to the world of the clomid chicks - good luck!

martysgirl - what a week it sounds like you've had - bet you're looking forward to the weekend!

Sarah - you should have thrown a spanner in the boiler so it didn't come on so you could go home and put your feet up -  

binty - keep up the hard work!

am off home soon - I WILL be logging on when get there - PROMISE!!

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

TTFN girls - see ya's in a bit


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clomid chickie dees 

You girls can sooooo chat  

Hope you're all doing fine...sorry no personals but will try to catch up properly later...

Well I'm feeling guilty today cos I vowed I'd stay off the alchol during 2ww & then blew it last night  Went for drinks  after work as surprise get together for friend at works 40th b'day & I got a little bit   & almost half way through the 2ww so bit naughty of me really  Luckily a friend of ours is a black cabbie so phoned him up & he gave me lift home - Gareth was fast asleep which was good so he couldn't hear me puking up in the bathroom - toooo much white wine !!    Thankfully I started drinking water before I left the bar & then more when got home so don't have a hangover - just absolutely starving  Have already eaten 2 swiss cheese & salad half baguettes for breakfast  & just about to go out for lunch (where I won't be drinking !!!!) There are definitely a few delicate people in work today  Good thing to come out of last night is that me & this woman at work who used to be really good friends with & then kinda started not inviting me to lunch etc (I mentioned it before that a few seemed to have formed a little clique)...well we were both a bit piste & started talking about it all & how silly it all was, both ended up having a few tears & sorted it all out !! 

And I was also gonna cook a chilli last night (but obviously didn't cos didn't get in until 11.30pm...but will be tonight...yum !!  (I know thats sposed to be a pregnant lady but thats what I'm gonna be looking like tonight after all this eating  ) Gareths out playing snooker tonight so I'm gonna  out, chill out (sober !!) and watch the 

Anyway, best go....thank god its Friday !! 

    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya  

Minxy - do not feel guilty about having a few   sounds like you had a good time and good you sorted out those problems with your collegue too.  Your evening  onight sounds great  I am gonna do that too.....and now I am off my tablets I can have a   too.  

Nats - welcome to clomid   

Just eating my M & S Chicken no Mayo brown bread sandwich....  be back shortly


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Nat, seems strange putting you into menopause, then stim eggs - crazy eh?!  but clever  

Thanks for my text reply re: teeth.

Anyone else noticed got sensitive gums/teeth and bleeding whilst on Clomid?? I have noticed it since tabs  

Have a good day everyone.  Jo x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi girls, just thought id pop on and update you.  Still spotting, though its only on the tissue (TMI sorry) same as yesterday.  Still got cold to   

Just don't know what to think really just trying to stay positive.

will try to catch up some      to you all.

Kim xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Was Bev having her scan today ??


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi again,

sarah finished work early today as is dh day off, sooooo glad its the weekend, have a good one.

flower where are you based? i thought waiting lists down south were shorter? it is 3+ years on nhs here and i think about 9 months if you go private- we are currently on both lists. Good luck with clomid and met, i didnt get offered that combination. 

minxy good luck to you as well and would def use arnica again,

have to go hi to everyone else

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

howdy doody!!

Kim - sorry you're still feeling a bit pap - nothing worse - and all that extra stress of the 2ww - try and make sure you spend the weekend with yer feet up!

Sarah, Minxy - you lucky things being able to   I could MURDER a G&T...I've only had ONE sip of one on New Years Eve and a couple mid Dec - but he made me feel so ill it just wasn't worth it - I guess it'll make it worth it in the end - but it makes me   - specially when there's a special occasion - like tomorrow - it's the OUtlaws 40th and we're going out for some posh nosh....but no   for me - so am driving!

You sound like you had a good time though Minxy! you probably need it this week with all the stress of the consultation and everything. Good luck with all that by the way - it'a  big step.

 jocole!! & twiggy - howz you chicks?

Kerry - have you and dh got yer spots for the BIG EVICTION tonight - can't wait - hope my fellow Essex girl wins!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy... I'm so excited! I think Chantelle is going to win, and good luck to her. I just hope she doens't follow in Jodie's footsteps and does something good.  I've got this feeling that Chantelle is actually Preston's girlfriend and they've been pretending all along to not know each other! How bizarre would that be!

Minxy...I used to love going out after work for drinks, espcially in Sydney! I really miss having work friends to socialise with. Don't feel guilty hun, as long as you enjoyed yourself thats fine.

Kim..sorry your still feeling poorly honey. I hope the spotting goes and that nasty witch stays away. 

Twiggy..enjoy the rest of your day off hun, you lucky monkey!

Sarah...hope your ok sweetie?

Hi Jo and Binty

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG - what an amazing conspiracy theory that is Kerry - how bizarre would that be if it turned out like that? I've seen sommit on the front of Heat mag with a photo of Prestons other half though - unless there's a big time conspiracy going on!! i def have a feeling that BB has something up their sleeves - there's never normally as many as 6 housemates left in the house on eviction night


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes I want Chantelle to win...that would be so funny if she was Prestons girlfriend. I will be viewing it tonight.
Kim...only slight spotting still...I think it may be implantation,as surely it would be flowing more by now?
Thinking of you hunits not over yet.
Hi to everybody else...just got caught again on here by deputy...she must think I dont teach...IDO!!!!!!
Great weekend to you all.       
Gossips.xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hee hee minxy know how you feel I have not been boozing since b4 xmas, had given it up as have now started clomid.  Anyway fell off the wagon well  and truly last night (it was my birthday!!!) drank loads and loads, completely p****d feel poorly today could kill for a Mcdonald's have so far restrained myself.  Anyway the trick to these clomid s/e is to stagger to bed collapse after a drinking session and wakke after a heavy nights sleep non the wiser to any s/e that would have otherwise woken you up!!!  Back on the wagon today unffortunately!  
strawbs xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Strawbs

 for yesterday.  You deserved a few drinks last night.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

happy birthday for yesterday strawbs - a good theory! (if only I was off the met by mine - i could follow suit!  )

 gossips  - have a top weekend hon!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn there goes my theory! Weird that no papers have interviewed her, or have they and I haven't heard anything!!

Strawbs...happy birthday for yesterday! Sounds liek you've had  afab time.

I've also been off the booze. Not had anything since NYE!! Miracle for me! Said I'd do a month, Going to hang out till next friday as I'm out with my girls for a birthday meal. 

MMmmmm...McDonalds!!


xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

now now kerry - stand back from the golden arches!!       

(apparantly Prestons other half is an 'intellectual and good looking french chick' - acc to Now mag - but very shy and doesnt 'do' interviews!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Which is probably why he's likes Chantelle so much, she's the exact opposite! Maybe thats what he is craving!

I will forgoe the Macca's!! I promise. Just eating a banana!

z


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry - thats good stay away form Macky D's.  What date is your birthday? mines 16th


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good girl Kerry!! 

it's no good - need more sleep - so am offski for now my loves!...need to keep awake for eviction night and   - more to the point!   (have to make sure the two don't clash!!  )
so have a top weekend everyone 

Kerry - happy BB watching! and don't overdo it at the gym tonight

Sarah - good luck for your consultation on Monday! 

binty - hope dh's interview went well - are you a fellow piscean then? that's Sarah on the 14th, you on the 16th and me on the 22nd! 

minxy - happy chillin' 'n' chilli night!

strawbs - no   for u tonight!

flower and sal - see you both monday hopefully!! 

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


S
xx

(p.s  it's Fridaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!     )


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy - have a good rest you need loads of energy for  . I'm an aquarian


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm a scorpio with a distinct sting in my tail!!     

Have a great weekend B3ndy  

Binty..have you heard how the interview went yet?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Not heard a thing yet and think i'm driving everyone mad at work. Too scared to leave my desk in case he phones


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hooray for aquarians....we rule  

B3ndy - sorry have missed you, you are in the land of nod now....Have a good weekend  

Strawbs - Happy Birthday for yesterday 

Binty - let us know how DH gets on

Kerry - did you speak to DBB?  

Have a good weekend everyone.....  I re-0arranged my appointment for this afternoon and they have been and gone so dont have to come in tomorrow!  

Sal - if you log on hope you had a good holiday.....will catch up with EVERYONE on Tuesday as I am not in MONDAY


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah catch up with you on Tuesday - good luck with your appt

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty forgot to say Fab piccie of you and DH...... 

Byeeeeee


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye hun, have a good weekend. And good luck on Monday.

Binty..fingers crossed all went well.

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just tried to call dh and his mobile is switched off - hopefully no news is good news


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well just about to leave for home...only got back to the office from lunch at about 4.30 !!!!

strawbs... belated   
hope you're feeling ok now...

I've not been on the clomid since early December now but ovulate naturally anyway...so thankfully not suffering clomid se's although still get really bad ovulation symptoms (always have)

take care ladies...will probably log on later (and I'm not cooking chilli now - ate too much at lunchtime  - absolutely stuffed - so Gareth said he'd get something in the pub later....)



Natasha


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning ladies, well its all over    came this morning cd28, last month it was cd30.  Just upset really, should know better than to get my hopes up.

Back on the   pill tonight, having a well deserved drink.  At least I get to have bloods on cd21 to see if they are workinjg properly.  Might even be able to tell you my levels so I know whats really happening.  

Off ice skating for my niece 7th birthday on Sunday so got that to look forward to. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

kim xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello my lovelies

I have really missed you all. I havent reasd everything yet but I am sure that if anything mega has happened you will fill me in.

Well Egypt was fab. I got really sun burnt and ate loads of really yummy stuff. We had lots of BMS even though it wasnt quite cd 14. But last month i had a 24 day cycle so you never know. I didnt buy any dodgey herbs but I did get an Isis. The egyptian god of fertility. So she has pride of place in our bedroom. DH went abit mad and wanted to buy 3 different ones but I told him not to push his luck   .

I hope your all ok and I havent missed to much

Love Sal x

    

           These are from dd


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

welcome back sally  sounds like you had a fab time 

please can you rub Isis for all of us please 

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys sorry I've been crap on personals and keeping up with your chat - hope everyone is ok?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,

mrs nikki/ olive hope you are well.

sally welcome home, yeh i think we should all get an isis for our bedrooms 

kim am so sorry honey, i know how it feels i get my hopes up every month and i think it makes it worse when witch shows. I hope you have a nice time iceskating and it takes your mind off everything for a wee while. We are here if you need to talk.

minxy sounds like you had a nice lunch, it is nice to get out of office for a long lunch isnt it. Have a good weekend.

hi binty hope you are well, howd dh get on?

sarah good luck for your appointment, no work for you monday you lucky thing.

hi kerry b, hows things?

strawbs happy belated birthday.

b3ndy hope you are having a FUN weekend 

p.s i am a capricorn (stubborn old goat  )

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all hope everubody is ok?
I came on the other day to introduce myself but not been on since so i don't know anybody.

Last time on the clomid i reacted really badly to it, me nad my partner nearly spilt up, and it was all my fault. I was a complete witch. If i take it at night will i have less of the side effects?

Also, is it possible for metformin to make you ovulate, just by being on that alone/

Rifgtio im off to work, i really do hope everybody is o.k

Take care xxx

Claire


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Claire

Welcome to the clomid thread.  Don't worry about not knowing anyone, I'm pretty new too and everyone is really friendly and supportive.    

Just keep thinking  

Take care

Karen xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

ktc dont think we have met, i am kirsty have been on clomid 14 months and am now on ivf waiting list. Have pcos so dont ovulate and they think i have a polyp on lining of uterus so am giving clomid a break this month to hopefully get op to get it removed. Also started taking homeopathic meds. What stage of treatment are you at? yeh the girls on here are very nice and can talk, i find it hard to find the time to keep up during the week 

bbmonster have we met on another thread? your name seems familiar. Sorry i dont know much about metformin, are you starting back on clomid? everyone on here is very friendly, we are here if you ever need to talk or b*tch about clomid. 

hi all you other girlies hope you are having a good weekend,

twiggy xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Not had time to catch up with all the gossiping, so sorry if I miss anyone.

BBMonster - welcome to the thread, you will find all the help and support you need with these ladies, they have certainly kept me sane.

Kim - sorry the witch got you hun, hope you enjoyed ice skating and that well deserved drink.

Binty - hope DH got on OK?!

Sarah - hope consultant appointment goes OK today

Kerry - Have I missed any developments with DBB?  How are you getting on at WW and the gym?

 Twiggy3, MrsNikki, Olive, Sallystar, Minxy, Binty, B3ndy and Strawbs

p.s. I need you ladies feel   today.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls!
sorry no time to catch up from thursday and work is chaos, I need to get my head down and work.  back lunchtime or before if i can!  
hope everyone is ok, what have I missed?
xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi gals

hope you all had a top weekend - I did!   - but very tired today!  

Bev - sorry you're feeling   - I'm sorry to hear the latest on little bean - (from another post of yours) stay   though hon and rest up.

Sal -   hon - welcome home - sounds like you had a fab hols - I bet dd missed you and dh tonnes....is it back to the grind stone today?

Hi bb monster (Claire) I'm on metformin and clomid (as are Kerry and flowerpot) - it is poss from what I gather to take met on it's own to ov - though I found sommit on Nhs direct at weekend which quoted that over a 6 mth period the chances of getting bfp while on clomid is 1 in 10 and if on clomid and met it was 1 in 3....so am keeping my fingers crossed!

hello to all you other lovelies - Kerry, twiggy, minxy, ktc, flower

speak more in a bit



s
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning girlies,

b3ndy hadnt heard that i was never offered met, clomid only so hope combo works for you lot.

hey flower hows it going? not missed to much has been quite quiet over the weekend.

bev sorry you are feeling down honey, we are here if you need to talk about anything.

hi to evryone else, hope you all had a fab weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

everyone

Just a quickie as back to work today  and loads to catch up on.

Dont work to hard and I will catch up properly later

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola Sal - welcome back! did the flippers and mask make it home?     - sounds like you got your much needed break though - sending you lots of    for this month!

twiggy - I was only offered clomid on it's own at first - then after three months given met to go with the clomid - but my current consultant only wants me to do that for three months - but seeing as I'm going to another clinic next month for a second opinion I don't know whether they will continue along this route or not.

Flower  - don't work too hard!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls

Bev - sorry your   try to stay  - if you need to talk just type away we are all here to support each other.

Sal - welcome back glad you had a great time on hols  

Flower -   to loads of work

Well DH finally called me @ 5:30 on Friday his interview lasted for over 2 hrs  The guy really liked him and wants him to see another director early this week or next so now he has 3 2nd interviews.

As a treat I booked us a last minute trip to Prague going Thursday and returning Sunday he is over the moon - he's even going to do the ironing and packing   

Hope you all had a good weekend

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good news Binty - I've heard Prague is great...fingers crossed dh does as well in his 2nd interview!

Kerry - you in yet chuck? what did you think about celeb BB? can't believe Preston didn't do that well...and as for our Essex girl - wheeeeeeeeeyee ' Go Chantelle'


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring girls,

Sal...lovely to ahve you back. SO glad you ahd a lovely time, just what you needed honey.

B3ndy..Morning, you ok? I was surprised too, I thought he'd come 2nd, Barrymore 3rd and Chantelle to win. Bless her though, she was so surprised!

Flower...don't work too hard hun!

Kim...sorry   got you hun. Big  

Bev...read your update, I'm so sorry hun. try and stay  , I know its hard but be strong and litttle bean will grow  

Sarah...good weekend hun? 

Minxy...how's you?

Binty...excellent news about the interviews hun.

Be back soon, just got some stuff to do.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, welcome home!!  missed you 

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am here but I feel like poo. I thought I would be all refreshed and raring to go but I just feel sick and want to sleep. So I am off home now for some rest before dd gets out of school.  So much for CD14 today  I dont think there will be much jiggy jiggy in our house tonight 

Love Sal x


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I missed you last week.  Was so busy with work I just didn't get chance to login really.  You have chatted to much for me to catch up but I am just glad to be back online for today anyway.  Work is mad at the moment!!

Well I had an appointment with my consultant this morning and he is pleased with my results on clomid.  He has prescribed me another 6 months and if we haven't fallen pregnant when I go back to see him in July he will be referring us for IVF.  He is my consultant for my endo and after 2 lots of surgery lst yr it looks like following a scan last month that I am still endo free, which is great.

I am 1w into 2ww and feeling very positive today   .

Finally fixed a date for my kitchen to be fitted, w/c 6th March.  Really pleased as it won't clash with our meet up on 18th.

Has anyone seen the movie 'The Cave', we rented it for Sat night.  Thought it was a load of crap compared to 'The Descent'.

Hope you are all well and had a nice weekend.

Jo

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys fraid I cannot stay online long as I am totally shattered, the last 3 days now I have been so tired I've just wanted to sleep and struggling - went to bed at 7pm last night and 9pm night before and makes no difference!

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Sal..sorry you   today. Hope you feel better honey. We really missed you.

Jo...nice to her from you hun. great news about your Clomid prescription. Lets hope you don't need the 6 months or the IVF referral.

Nikki... have you been working this weekend hun? I felt very tired when I first started   pills, so lethargic it was untrue. I hope you get back to normal soon hun.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry yes worked the weekend but early shifts so had the evening to chill! Not even that manic at work either!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - get home and get those feet up - and if you don't feel like jiggy jiggy tonight - don't   yourself up over it - there's always tomorrow - you're not far behind me cycle wise - I'm on cd 16 today - so only 2 more days of concerted 'howz yer father' for me ....though it's been hard to work out when i've ov'd this month  

 Jo! sounds like you're in the middle of a diy fest right now too - dh was up to his eyes in lathe+plaster yesterday taking walls down in our old study so we can make it a bathroom - i stayed well out of the way as tea lady!  

Nikki - what a bummer you're so tired - but no wonder - as soon as I finish here i'm gonna race home for some kip - despite the ungodly hour I get up at least i do the same shifts - your head must be all over the place?!! 

Kerry - any further along in that pay chat with DBB? or is she still skulking? ( )

oh well - am going to sign off in a bid girlies - see you laters this aft



S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

B3ndy tell me about it - I'm back on nights next week!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks girls but I still feel pants. Gonna go and have 40 winks

Love ya all

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've read Bev's update, what a rollercoaster she is on poor love   

Sal, sorry you feel so rubbish hun, its probably the shock of coming back to work, its a horrible feeling    don't force the BMS hun, you have probably covered the time with your last   and just try again tomorrow for good luck

MrsNikki, sleep well  

Jo, lets hope you dont need the IVF    Just a thought though, if you are having NHS IVF maybe see if they will list you now, its just that I was sent on my merry way to try clomid and its nearly a year now, it hasn't worked and I'm now starting on a 3 year wait!  I wish I'd have asked them to list me earlier so my name was working its way up whilst I was trying the clomid

Sarah, is it today you are the docs?    if so, hope all went well 

Kim, sorry Af got you   when will she get the hint  


Well girls, its CD31 today, AF due tomorrow although unsure whether the addition of Metformin will muck up cycle length.  don't feel as bloated or "puffed up" as usual but then I have been eating and exercising this month


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi girls, 

I've been on and off this thread but dont really feel a part of it as Im waiting to start clomid and am not fully fledged 'clomid chick' yet! I have the drug and was just waiting on af arriving. I have seen a consultant who diagnosed mild PCOS. My cycles have been erratic and opks were no use at all. All I had to do was wait for AF to come and then start the clomid.

My longest cycle was 48 days so when I went past that i started to worry (Im on CD 52 now). I phoned the consultant and asked about provera and she said she would send a letter to my GP to prescribe should AF decide to stay away. I have been having crampy pains for over a week which worried me as I usually get them the day before AF.

I had done a pg test 2 weeks ago and it was neg (just to rule it out) but something made me do another one on saturday and OMIGOD 

I have done 2 more since that and all are positive. DH and I are still both in shock   and wont believe it until GP confirms it.

This is just very hard to believe as we think it could only have happened before Dh went for his SA test. We were told to  48 hrs before it.

I have got myself convinced that something will go wrong and I will miscarry because my hormones were up the left to begin with and I've read that low prog levels can cause miscarriage. Does anyone know about this?

I really thought that it would take months on clomid before I would be seeing 2 pink lines.
I phoned my consultants secretary and get the impression that now that Im pg I dont need to see her anymore which Im disappointed about.

Im so sorry about this rant, this all still feels like a dream.

DD xxoo


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations DD I felt exactly the same hun.  I also tested and got negative before a positive.  Congratulations again and good luck for a happy and healthy nine months.  Maybe you should move over to the "bun in the oven" thread now, there is a "waiting for first scan" thread within.

Good luck

Bev xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Major congrats deedee


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations DD


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Congratulations Deedee    

Have a happy, healthy nine months

Jo

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what a fantastic story - congrats DD - and lucky you not having to go near these   pills - how lucky you tested when you did.

talking of testing - are you planning to tomorrow flower - or are you going to wait a bit longer? keeping everything crossed for you hon


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Flower, hopefully we won't need the IVF.  I will have to check about waiting lists, I know we only get 1 go on the NHS so therefore would wait because if we go private it negates the one opportunity we have on the NHS.  I'm not sure if there re any criteria that move you up the list i.e. endo.  Goodluck if you are testing tomorrow   

b3endy, I hate my house been upside down but it won't be forever.  We did the bathroom last October and now want to get the kitchen out the way before we have a .  They are both big, messy and expensive jobs so thought it was best to do them now!!  Will you still have a bathroom while DH sorts out the study to convert, it will make the job easier.  We moved into my parents for a week as we only have the one bathroom!!!  

 Kerry, glad to be back chatting again.  How are you feeling, have you got rid of your cold?  How are things with DBB, have you asked her about a payrise yet??


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

dd big congrats to you.
Hello everyone else...its manic Monday so I cant stay on here. It was so cold over the weekend I just vegged indoors,caught up on the lovely ironing and ate far too many biscuits and drank too much baileys on Saturday evening. I hate this weather I wish the summer would hurry up and come.
Hope everybody is well.Sal...bet you are missing the sun,glad to have you back though.Kim...sorry to hear af got you....this month will be the month,it is so hard isn't it. We get put on these tablets thinking things will happen and when they dont we are just shattered even more...please give us all a little chance!
Must dash...love to everyone
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

luckily jo our old bathroom is still in a usable state - my only worry is dh is trying to do this all himself and he just doesn't get much time - so god only knows when it'll be finished - we're also then planning an extension/new kitchen and start of a loft conversion this Summer ....think I'll emigrate for six months!!

BTW clomid chicks - does anyone remember a brill story last Aug/sept from a clomid chick who had given up conceiving - went to docs to go on pill and found out she was already 20 weeks preggers? was her name Helenmoo?if so i've just been on the bun in oven thread and seen that she had a baby boy on Jan 3rd - born 4 weeks early due to pre-eclampsia - but he's doing well and is called Ethan James....am sure it's her from the pic - but I might be going   

hello^ gossips - get back to that classroom!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy it is her I think, I just read the same.  Before my time, but she was definately a clomid chick.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've just done a search bev and it is her - I'd not long had my first bfn on clomid and found her story a real inspiration - it's great to see everything worked out ok for her

how you doing hon? can't imagine what's going through your head right now - are you still going in to work? I saw on the thread that gizmo had a tough weekend too - sending you both lots of


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

B3ndy, your brave!!!  My DH is a plumber so he did our bathroom, all bar the tiling and it took longer than we expected because he was working on it after work and weekends.  Goodluck with all your renovations you are doing a lot this year, mind I think it is a good idea waiting until the summer for your extension as would be a bit drafty at this time of year!!!  I used to get really    and throw a    with all the mess and I am sure the kitchen will be just as messy but worth it once it's done.

Don't know about Helenmoo, before my time but think I will check out the thread.

Jo


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

plumbers - what are they? we've been waiting for 3 months for one to install a new boiler in our loft but they've all got HUGE waiting lists round here....we've almost given up and dh is going to have a go at plumbing in the bathroom - thank god you have to have a corgi registered plumber to do the boiler - o'wise he'd prob suggest having a go at that too!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy - thanks for asking hun, i'm struggling to be honest, I was so down over the weekend boardering on depression I wouldn't mind guessing but today after latest news i'm a little more  .  Don't know whether I should be being   or negative - should probably be somewhere in between, but its one extreme or the other with me at the moment, must still be my hormones (good sign eh!).  Still peeing loads and sore boobies, but other than that no other symptoms and certainly no sign of miscarriage


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry there are some   pepps today, sending you all huge  .

Just trying to collar DBB about payrise, you lot are worse than DH! I will sort it ASAP I promise. She's being a  as she keeps avoiding me/the issue!  Whats the problem

Deedee...fab news hun, congrats xx

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww I remember Helenmoo, what great news!!!  I love a happy ending  

DD - huge congrats!!!  What a great story.  Enjoy every moment and do keep us informed  

Kerry, how did your note to your boss go?  

Not testing tomorrow, AF due tomorrow so if nothing by Weds will buy a test and test Thurs.  Havent got any belly symptoms but got terrible backache.  I've just borrowed a cushion thingy to go behind my back at my chair  

Not positive really as not convinced we got jiggy at the right time


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, posted at the same time, keep us posted


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you never know Flower - specially when you hear of stories like helenmoo's and dd's !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

very true, I guess if I have learnt anything during these 11 months on clomid is that you can't read into anything!  Any symptoms you get in the 2ww just ignore because it could mean anything and if you are expecting AF don't think its coming!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yup! they def are the   pills ever...I haven't got a clue if I've ovulated or not this month - every other month I've had nasty ov pains around the time of ov - but coz i haven't had the hcg jab this month I haven't got a clue - and all this   is knackering me out (even dh asked for a rest yesterday!! cheek - and it's only been every other day since last Tues!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

men eh?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya girls, off for a swim!

just got a look of myself in the mirror, looking premenstrual...white face and black under the eyes!  already decided that as I hate work if I have AF pains I'm not staggering in in agony, I'm staying off!  so if you dont hear from me tomorrow, AF has arrived

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fingers crossed the old witch stays away hon!  

am offski too girls - to get some beauty sleep in! (I could be asleep a long time  )

ttfn - see's ya's all tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Guys this could be a really stupid question but I have to ask......what if I have caught already - would having a few more days BMS harm the bubs thats caught?  Hope that makes sense?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Flower & B3ndy  , hope   stays away flower.

Nikki...I dont think it would bubs any harm at all hun xx

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ta hun, silly things entering my mind today


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We've all thought similar things I'm sure!

xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I think you should be ok Nikki.  I know what you mean as I am 1 week into 2WW and won't let DH near me at the mo!!!

Bye Flower & b3ndy, have a nice evening/sleep.  

I will be leaving the office soon so  I shall say bye until tomorrow.

Jo

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Jo..I'm off too soon.

Have a nice night lovelies, DH is away so early night for me and Max!

xxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

hello

well back on these   pills can't believe the horrid dreams i'm already having    

Went Ice skating yesterday and loved it, used to go all the time when I was a teenager and it brought back how good it was.  Glad i kept my figure skate boots as they came in handy, they had run out of my size.  My mates kids loved it.  There dad was gutted as to how well I skated, We went to school together and there is still a competive thing between us, like brother and sister trying to out do each other   

Sal, welcom back hun.

Binty, Get packing your so lucky could really do with a holiday.  Prague is really nice few people have been from work and rave about it.  Apparently its really cheap just out of town.

Jo, thats good that clomid is helping, fingers crossed IVF doesn't need to be mentioned in 6 months time

Kerry, how are you hun.  hope DDB isn't being too nasty.

Flowerpot, lots of    vibes, lets hope the witch doesn't get you.

DeeDee, congrats your so lucky, sticky vibes to you

Gossips, I hope this month is my and everyones elses month.  I've booked my blood test today 17th Feb, so will see if these tablets have helped.  How are you?

Sarah, How aree you?

B3ndy Prestons face was a picture when Chantelle said the exact time she DIDN'T fancy him!!  sure it will have change now though.

Minxy, hello  

If I've missed anyone, sorry.  been such along time since I did personnals.

kim xxx


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone


haven t been on for ages ! been busy Ive read all  the goss x

Got appt at fertility clinic on thursday not sure how i feel ! up and down there s a surprise CLOMID AAAArrgggg !!! got bloods again tom .

Went back home to newport for the weekend my best friend had a hen night reunion Any excuse !!  
Came home with some friends (NITS) from the kids.  

hope your all ok !! ??

Denzy


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Denzy

Sorry about the 'friends'   

Sounds like the girls reunion was fun... could do with a proper old fashioned girls night out... except I probably can't drink as much as I used to!  Just moved from Newport (Langstone) 6 months ago to Bucks so I'm sure we must have visited the same pubs!  Miss the girls from Langstone but at least I'm spending more time with DH  

Take care

Karen x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI All

How does everybody keep up on ere? Im lost already so im not going to bother trying to catch up with the past few days?

Flowerpot  -     Fingers crossed xxxx
DD - Congrtaulations babe xxx  
Denzy - good luck with the bloods xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls,
just a quickie!

Nikki, I'm sure you would be ok, just seen the post about the possible implantation, sounds good to me hun, fingers and toes crossed for you    If you look on the Voting Room board I'm sure there is a posting about sex/orgasms in the 2ww might help you.

AF due today girls, nothing yet, stomach feels a bit "churny" but it has done all month on the Met!  will report back in a bit when she arrives

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

Be back in a bit to chat......Sal - welcome back hun  

Bev - Have a good feeling I am sure everything will work out for you  

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fingers crossed for you flower - met shortened my cycle by one day last month - so looking   for you.

Nikki - what cd are you on and when did you ov - there's a post from minxy which says if you're going to get implantation bleeding it's normally 5-10 days after ov - do the dates fit?
sending you lots of  

 bbmontster and denzy (bet you won't be going back to your mates house in a hurry)

Sarah -   - hope yesterday went ok

Kerry - no word from you yet.....does this mean you're 'locked' in pay talks    

speak more in a bit clomid chicks

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I went to bed at 430 last night and didnt get up until 8 o'clock this morning. And I feel much better. I think i was just tired and it was so cold after being in the sun. 
I keep trying to catch  up and keep missing so much.

i hope your all ok. Cd15 for me and managed jiggy jiggy this morning but the way nmy cycles have been god only knows when I will ov I am, not in work until later I have a trrining course at 2 o'clock so I anm not going in until later. Gonna do ssome house work me thinks.

Love Sal x

Ps who's husband was on the weakest link? I watched it last night and i remembered someone called Martin being on it and there other half was a clomid chick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh Kerry good luck


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah Kerry tell the DBB that your worth more than shes paying for you   

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - Think it was Mrs Nikki's DH  

Well ladies I will hopefully be back on the   pills shortly.....taking provera to start af then on 50mg of clomid...Cons seems to think I DO have slight PCOS hence my irregular pyramids and spots   BUT she has prescribed 6 months clomid ....after that DH and I have decided to go private for IVF and donate eggs   Impatient we are  

DH's   was much better .....but having another test on the 16th Feb just to check....must be all those brazil nuts etc....   like the cons said they can't be that lazy cos we managed to conceive in December.

So am sooo looking forward to getting on with   felt a bit in limbo recently .....DH really embarrased me as we left he said to cons 'so we just need to keep banging away at it then'   what a plonker


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey - that was a marathon sleep Sal - sounds like you woke up all refreshed this morning!  

Sarah - how funny of your dh - you can always count on the fellas to lighten the situation!!     - i'm dreading taking dh to our new clinic next month - god only knows what he'll come out with


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  Bless Dh direct and to the point
  
Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I suppose I should really go to work now and do a bit!!! I might get back on later but I dont know

If not have a alovely day and dont work to hard ladies

B3ndy  enjoy your kip

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers Sal - I like to make the most of them at the mo with all this   -


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Work sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I have only been here half an hour

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Sal its horrible coming back after a holiday isn't it?

Was your holiday fantastic?  Tell me every last detail.... 

We are off out Saturday night (hardly ever go out and get glammed up  ) anyway I painted my toe nails and did myself a pedicure  yesterday cos I thought I would glam it up in strappy silver sandles  (yes I know it will be February !) and last night I stubbed my toe sooooo bad there was so much blood and I sliced loads of skin off....I was     for ages... DH put Iodine tincture on it (anyone else ever used it?) it f  ing killed


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I know I shouldn't laugh but   at Sarah.  Sound like agony, but its just the thought of you hoping around swearing.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

i'm here, finally!! What a busy morning! Amazing for me!!

Anyway, DBB avoided me all day again yesteray so I left her another note to say:

"With regards to my pay review, I would like to request a rise of £****, this equates to less than  ***** per hour.  I believe that over the last year I have demonstrated my commitment to *** and my skills as a secretary.  I have been consistent in my work, completing all tasks as necessary to a good standard. I have worked as part of the team and also am equally at ease working alone.  I always complete all work set for me before I leave for the day, and have been left in charge of the office on many occasions, as well as supervising and assisting ******** as well.

If agreeable, I would propose for this rise to take effect from 1st February 2006, the same as my rise last February.

If you would like to discuss this matter with me further, I would be happy to at your earliest convenience.

Kind regards"

I thought that was nice and polite. Anyway, note on my desk this am to say they will see me at 4.30 this afternoon. I walked in the kitchen and she was well off with me, so was he. Its so pathetic! I'm just hoping it doesn't turn nasty cos I wont' be able to hold back!  Found my dream job on Total Jobs today, but its in London! Boo  

Sorry for moaning, but I'm fed up with her childish behaviour!!

Sarah...Sorry about your toe honey, hope its better today.

Sal...what a great sleep, I might have to do that sometime!!

Flower...   

Hi all my other lovely ladies, back soon for more personals  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

oOOOOOh Sarah that sounds really painful

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ohhhh Kerry can't beleive that....hope it goes OK...I would be tempted to say  but thats just me    

Bev - glad I made you   I certainly turned the air blue and it did not help that DH left me with my foot bleeding in the sink whilst he tried to sponge the blood out of his shirt     

Sal Its OK but think strappy sandles are definately out for Saturday....think maybe my slippers will be better


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ouch sarah!       shouldnt laugh!

Sal, its horrid isnt it, I hate coming back to work after hols  

Kerry, well said, polite and backing up the request with reasons why you deserve it.  good luck for 4.30  

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls. I hope things will be ok. If its gets nasty, I'm walking out!!  

Anyone been to see Brokeback Mountain yet? I'm desperate to see it!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

kerry - that's unfair of your DBB to make it so 'official' no wonder you're feeling tense - she' MAKING it that way - silly mare. I went to see Brokeback mountain when my mate from lancs came down - it was FAB! def recommend - if not just for the pure muscle on show!!

Sarah - you could start a new trend of strappy sandals with socks!!     

Sal - those first few days after coming back from hols are a real downer - it's normally when I start looking for a new job - tho' I never get anywhere - been here six years now!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Kerry.. 
good luck this afternoon.  Go girl...   
Karenx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think I am so down coz it is so bloody cold. And I know that i have my cons appt coming up and I think we have just had our last clomid so i dont really know where we go next And dd is off to Tunisia with my mum and dad a week on sunday and I am really gonna miss her. Plus I will have the moodiest and sulkiest dog in Britian for a week.( He always sulks when dd leaves him) I think we need to book another holiday

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry - well written hun.   for 4.30

Socks with sandals 

Sal - there is only one thing for it, book another holiday!

Just been out for lunch and I don't feel guilty that I had Mcdonalds yesterday and Burger King today and also decided that I deserved and hour and a half both days


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...  for you honey. You book that holiday if you can hun.

Bev...good on ya babe! You enjoy it! Have a McFlurry for me when your next there!  

Thanks for the   vibes ladies, she's been ok with me over lunch, bet she's starting to panic now!

xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

can i ask what DBB means?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

any chance of you packing yourself away in dd's suitcase Sal? poor old Hash - dh's parents boxer was like that everytime they went away and put her in kennels - she had a face like a slapped fish! (if that's poss on a dog!  ).......we might be going skiing at end of Feb so I can't say I'll be escaping away to the sun.

Talking of which I've got a big dilemma girls - dh and I are a bit worried about going skiing if I'm lucky enuf to get a bfp....do you reckon I would be taking a risk if I did...it would only be a week or so after testing - but would it be too exertive? 

Bev - I wouldn't   yourself up about the scrummy food or time you're away from the office - you've got other things to think about right now hon - spoil yourself!  

bbmonster - it's a nickname for Kerry's boss 

Kerry - only 2 hours to go - she's probably counting the cash under the floorboards as we speak!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Bendy -  i would say it depends on how much you fall over. I'm in the same boat as you, we are going to greece in june and im worried that if we concieve we wont be able to fly?

Kerry - Good luck with your boss

Flowerpot - any news?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

can't say I'm a top skier bb - though I don't tend to fall over much as I don't go too fast!  ...but I'm in a right quandry....part of me really wants to go - but the other half of me is worried I may do some damage - but there again I haven't even got that bfp yet so may not have to worry...think it might be best to wait to book flights after tested - it doesn't matter as much about accommodation as we'd be staying in a friends place in Megeve so at least we don't have to worry about booking that too late


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Bendy - Im sure you will know what to do if you test positive, apparantley maternal instinct kicks in, so my cons told me


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI all

i have just read that Clomid helps with the number of follies you produce but it doesn't help the quality, is this true? Im gutted now. I know i ovulate on it but theres not much point if the follies are poor?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Claire - still no AF!!  
I'll update tomorrow !


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Flower - fingers crossed


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's good news flower - what does that make your cycle length? 
will you be testing in the am then? or are you going to wait til the end of the week?

bb - I thought clomid improved quality aswell as quantity - same goes for met - which you're on too aren't you?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes on the met, just read that about the clomid, may not be true. Not starting clomid til AF comes.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Met improves quality, but not quantity...I think! I'm   this afternoon, can't concentrate!

BB....DBB mean Dogs Breath Boss - Sal came up with it!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd be the same Kerry - make sure you write down some notes you want to take in with you - that way YOU can set the agenda and DBB won't be able to divert the conversation to other stuff


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will hun. She's in her office with the door shut so she's probably writing pages of criticisms! Just applied for another PA job, great salary but not sure where in North West it is!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Kerry - love the name hahahaha
So if clomid helps quantity and metformin helps quality all should be ok yeah? lots of good quality follies or is this just wiashful thinking?
Im so bored, my mate is coming round with my 6 week old godson to be, and i swear time is passing so slow


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you'll like this one flower - just phoned up my consultants sec again to see if I can get another prescription for my met - as only got another couple of weeks worth left.....and she's just tried to 'CONSULT' me over the phone again!!!!  

told me that if I get a bfp I should stop taking the met straight away - so when I pointed out to her that the consultant - HER BOSS - told me to take it for first 12 weeks of pregnancy to cut down on chances of miscarriage, she said 'Oh - well if that's what he's told you I guess you should follow that, but that's not my understanding of metformin'.......gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!      

THANK GOD we've got our appointment with the new clinic to come - I soooo hope they're more professional than this! (though lets face it, it couldn't be much worse!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That woman should be  !!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't worry hon - as soon as we go to the new clinic and are happy with everything I'm going to send off a complaint letter to the hospital about her conduct throughout - maybe she just fancies herself as a consultant or sommit - but I just wish she learned to keep her gob shut!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

She is a bloody liability that woman, what a nightmare!  I thought my information on Friday was bad!  You get that complaint letter in there pronto once you've swapped

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good god!!!  She is unbelievable, I am almost ashamed to say I do the same job!   

I do help patients along, give them my guidance that type of thing and like I know off the top of my head what he will tell them to do with certain medications etc, but she just thinks she is the boss!!!

you're better off away from there hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

About my cycle length, I've been 32 days on clomid for the past 11 months (one month was 33 days), and today is CD32.  Got low backache so she is probably coming the witch but if not, not testing til thurs  

Kerry good luck with DBB, stay calm and focused


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy -     that sec needs a kick up the backside me thinks......take deep breaths hun.

 - sending loads of       to  I really hope you get a  ....please keep us posted.

Kerry - Good luck for later....try and stay calm hun....don't do what I did once I told my line manager he was a f  ing Bas  tard and walked out!  I was young and stupid.....so go for it calmly  

Bev -


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Any advice ladies:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47363.0.html


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good advice there Sarah!!  (though there are days I bet many of us would like to say that to our line managers!)

Flower - that's a good sign then that af hasn't reared her ugly head - as for the backache - that could be a sign either way hon - so stay  

Bev - I reckon from what you're saying that it prob is a case of late implanatation and they've just got their dates wrong - you were quite late in getting a positive too weren't you? from what i've read as  long as the bleeding isn't accompanied by heavy clots then it's a good sign (if it's any consolation my cousin who is now 10 weeks has been bleeding on and off since she found out at 6 weeks - think I may have told you she's already been in for one scan - and then last weekend she had heavier bleeding too (red aswell) but they scanned her and bean is still there) so hang on in! wot will your dates be on the day of the next scan?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy!  I am hoping for late implantation, it all makes sense now i'm feeling a little more rational.  What do you think of the CM question?  You did say about your friend, i'm glad she's OK.  I know the little beans are stronger than they make out, doesn't stop you worrying though


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've seen other posts about pregnant women with creamy cm - and from what i remember it's all to do with progesterone levels - and is a good sign


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kerry you must keep us updated. I think your letter was fair and to the point.If you work hard enough I say why not ask for a pay rise. Or move to join us in London...that would be good fun.Its not all smog down here you know.
Had a bad day today....got awful headache...hope it doesn't move to a migraine,mind you they usually do. So I am off home to try and sleep it off. Hello to everybody..I HATE NOT HAVING MY LAPTOP AT THE REPAIR SHOP COS i CANT  KEEP UP AT HOME AND NO BIG BROTHER....HELP!!!!!
Must go.
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

nap time girlies - got to keep strength up for tonight   (I'll be glad when this week is over! )

good luck Kerry - will send you some   from noddy wink wink land!

fingers crossed   stays away flower!

 Sarah, Bev and Gossips - have a good night - it's Wed tomorrow - nearly another week gone and the start of a new month already, how scarey is that    

 to you all

S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Speak to you tomorrow B3ndy, have a good nite  

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Night Night B3ndy

I am off now too.....

Kerry     for later, 'talk' tomorrow.

Bev - you will be fine hunny bun.....  take it easy though.

Hugs to everyone else will try and do some proper personals tomorrow.


Sarah


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for all your support ladies I know I am   at the moment.  You are all so wonderful.

I'm off to, speak to you all tomorrow.  Have a good evening.

Bev xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

kerry, hope it goes well with DBB, you letter sounded great.

Bev, fingers tightly crossed for you hun   

B3ndy enjoy your nap.

Hello, Sarah, Minxy, gossips and everyone else.

Well I went back to work today, didn't last long this bug just won't let go, anyway been to the Doc's and he sighed me off for 7 days with a virus.  Fingers crossed I be better for the 8th, don;t want to miss my  

kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim...so sorry your still not feeling good hun. Virus's are horrid. You take your time getting over it and don't go back until you feel better. Dr Kerry's orders!  

Well girls, I can only just type through my tears, this afternoon was exactly as I anticipated... a personal attack. She was defensive and had spent all afternoon writing a 22 point list of criticism's about me and my work!! I hardly got a word in edgeways, even her partner gave his 2 pennies worth too, although not to the same extent she did.  She said she wants someone more proactive, dynamic, willing to take on more responsibility and volunteer for jobs! She basically gave an ultimatum - buck up or get out!

I told them at the end of the one sided discussion that we are trying for a baby, I had to claw something back. They were fine and said its something they had discussed, what with me being 30 and everything! Got the usual "Don't worry it will happen" speech to which I could have quite happily smacked her onto her fat behind. Didn't mention maternity pay, but I was so close to tears I just wanted to leave. I will broach the subject over the next few days.

So, the search is on for my new job! I'm not staying there now. She's so pathetic. Oh, and the most important bit...she's not wiling to give me my rise in one lot (!!!) but willing to do it from 1st April and by 3 monthly increases over the next year depending on my performance!!

so all in all I feel [email protected] Sorry to rant on about it, I know it has nothing to do with TTC or Clomid but you girls are my friends and I value your opinion and your support. I really don't need this stress at the moment, 2WW and all that! I'm sure after a good nights sleep I'll feel better. Oh, and Had to have a glass of wine to make me calm down. Sorry!

Thanks for listening.

Love u all so much
xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry hon - what a   b**ch that DBB is - I'm surprised dh isn't on his way round to   her now

I can't believe that attack on you - you said you thought she was in her office concocting something - and that sounds exactly like what she's been doing - concocting some cock and bull rubbish to stop her from dolling out more cash.
I don't know the ins and outs of your time there - but she seems quite happy to let you hold the fort whilst she's off gallavanting so it looks like she's more than happy to give you the extra responsibility when it SUITS HER!!
Since I've been on here in Aug you've always said you HATE it there - and like you say you don't need the stress hon - so get those CV's out there now hon.

sending you lots of   and 

S

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

(((((((((((((((((((((Kerry)))))))))))))))))))))  Hun trust me - LEAVE - its not worth it, if a job makes you so unhappy and the people you work with are so nasty it just isn't worth it.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls for your support. Believe me my CV will be circulating Cheshire tomorrow like never before!!

Gonna log off now as new CSi is on five!!

LoL
xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG Kerry

What a cow, you get that CV circulated pronto.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - what a stupid    she is, how dare she treat you like that.  God i wanna go and   her one for you!    If it was a big organisation you worked in with HR and union etc you could have had someone in with you.  I can only suggest that any other meetings you have now until you leave that you take someone in with you.  She is a bully    

Silly [email protected]!!!  

You are much much better than her, do NOT let her get to you and upset you, you are worth so much more, the sooner you are out of there the better


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry

Awww I so wish I could come up there and     the stupid cow....LEAVE like Mrs Nikki says you can't be unhappy any longer in work especially whilst TTC.  Get those CV's out today  

Sending you lots of hugs   and  

Kim hope you are resting and feel better soon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

No AF yet girls, CD33 today, for the past year I've been 32 days apart from one month at 33 so today is D-Day.  

AF normally comes mid-morning so will keep you posted xxx


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello!

sorry I haven't been on here for a while - the boss is making my life hell and things have been really sh*ty these last few weeks  

But.................

I got a   last night and this morning!!!!

Have just called the doc as he told me on Thursday that my first cycle of Clomid had failed so am waiting to hear what he suggests.....in the meantime I am so excited but also extremely scared as I only had the miscarriage in November...?!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just typed a long post and bloody lost it. Just sums up my computer skills I suppose, according to DBB anyway!

Flower...fingers crossed she doesn't arrive hun.

Sarah... 

Bev...hope you ok sweetie.

Well, she's out shopping at the moment, but I bet she will be as nice as pie today. She always is when she has decimated someones confidence! She thrives on it! Had a response from the job I applied for yesterday, they are looking for someone with a more professional/management services background, but she's keeping my details on file anyway. Its a start. My Dad is helping me put my business plan together at the weekend, so maybe I'll go down that route instead. Thanks for all your support.

Love you all lots
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!  sky thats fantastic!!!  [email protected] your boss, your pregnant!!     

any tips you can give us all?

Lots of love to you and your little one, try and not worry too much xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

As someone told me just before xmas in work Kerry, remember my boss has become a real git and my job is slowly getting more and more frustrating, that I should use it to my advantage.  Gone are the days of trying too hard, coming in early, leaving late, coming in sick etc, I'm coming in doing work and getting paid all the while just waiting to get pregnant and I'm outta here!!!  Do whats right for you, take her money and use her computer to find another job!!!


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Tell me about it - I'm still shaking from the shock  

Tips - well evidently docs aren't always right as he told me I hadn't ovulated lol, 

Thank you for all your love and support - you really have all been fantastic. 

If you all don't mind I am going to stay on this forum for a while - or at least till I hear more news as I got to 10 weeks last time and then told it hadn't developed past week 4.

Am sending you all buckets of baby dust  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG Sky -   hun another BFP to cheer us all up....you must be over the moon   look after your little bean.  

Flower - Fingers crossed for you hun    

Kerry - get cracking with your business plan hun...hope you have a better day today  

 everyone else....

Sky - Please stay around hunny .....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fully understand Sky, take it easy and do let us know how you are  

looks like the magic spell worked for you!  xxx


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

I forgot about the magic spell!  I also forgot to bring the saucer in and left it outside for 2 days - nice.

Am still waiting to hear back from the doc - am very impatient.

Can anyone tell me if it's safe to take metformin while pregnant??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Another metformin BFP, gives me some hope!

I think you can hun, but if I were in your shoes I wouldn't take it without asking them first, even if you have to miss taking a couple xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you had any AF signs at all Sky, as though it was coming?  just for us still on the 2WW !


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am still convinced AF is coming - I have had regular period like pains for the last 4-5 days and even now am getting some.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning Ladies, I hope that you are all OK

Congratulations SKY - I know the shock feeling SKY I'm still not sure I believe it even though all the hiccups i've had recently.  Did you get the shivery feeling during your 2WW?  I thought it was nothing until I got the BFP!

Flowerpot - things are looking promising hun, i've got my fingers crossed for you.

Sarah - how are you hun  

Kerry - get cracking on the business plan, sounds like a wonderful idea  

 B3ndy, Gossips, Kim, Mrs Nikki to anyone else that i've missed.

Feeling Ok today, still a little panicked about next Tuesday, but can only keep my fingers crossed for the little bean.  I keep getting people saying to me, how can something be wrong without any pain/ bleeding which I completely agree with, surely my body isn't that crap that it would hold onto something that it shouldn't?!

I am still exhausted which I have been since about a week after I found out but is definately getting worse, my boobs are still agony, CM is still there  , still getting horrendous indigestion everytime I eat - not surprising the amount i've been eating though (although never had it before).

Look what all you ladies have got to look forward to


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hooray for the magic spell.....   we might look   when we do it but it works


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sky...congrats hun, thats fabulous news. Take care of you  

Flower...I feel like I want to write a response to her comments, but at the same time I don't want to drag myself down to her level. Like my colleague said this morning, how she could tell me what I should be doing when she has never discussed it with me in the first place is a joke! I'm not a mind reader!!

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry - chill hun!  You are letting her win, by keep thinking about it.  Draw a line under it and carry on with your job just until you find another then you can with a big smile on your face tell her to stick her job up her


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bev how very true!!!

I've just been to the loo convinced AF would be here, just got that heavy achy feeling in tummy, but nothing.  God I just know she hiding around the corner, why does she do this to us time and time again!

Sky, certainly helps us girls on the 2ww to know that AF pains don't mean its over.  I am so very happy for you 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Bev I know your right, but you know when you just want to defend yourself. I won't do it, cos she's not worth it. I'll quietly await the day I can tell her to stick her job!

Flower...hang in there hun, it might not be AF  

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Flower could be your mind playing tricks on you babe, stay


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Cooooeeeee where is everyone, i've got loads to do but can't concentrate - want to chat!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just got five mins to log on and catch up

Kerry - I agree with flower - go in to work, do the bare minimum neccessary - if you're ill stay off and then use her computer/phone to find another job - or there's starting up your own business - at least that way you wouldn't face the prospect of another DBB! KEEP YER PECKER UP HON!  

Flower - I SOOO hope it's a good sign that   has stayed away - especially after everything you've been doing to ensure you get that bfp

talking of bfps -   to Sky - you must be chuffed honey - another person who got a positive after one month on met and clomid - as far as taking met when preggers my consultant told me that he advises his patients to keep taking it for the first 12 weeks of preg to stop any chance of a m/c - but that's him - you're best to check with your own doc/consultant reallly as I know some have different thoughts on this

 Sarah, Sal (you feeling better?) Kim, Nikki and Bev (still hanging in there? from all those symptoms you listed it def sounds like the preg is maintaining itself -  )

see ya's in a bit

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bev -   get you chatting instead of working......not like you  

B3ndy - Hiya you OK?

Where is Sal today ?  

I really have to get some work done, see you later


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I've got no brain, I keep trying to do something and then when it comes to it, I can't find the information I need or more to the point can't remember where I put it.  My boss is in Paris today with the rest of the team so i've just text him to get him to phone me to tell me where I put the stuff!!!  Thank god he knows i'm pregnant


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww hun I am   enough normally but for the short time i was pg I did really stupid   things....like trying to get into someone elses car in the car park        keep us entertained with your mad things hun....it will get worse I am sure


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I think thats the problem I was also   beforehand.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Sarah - am fine hon - tired as usual - even said no to dh last night - but not too worried as we managed every other day til Mon - so am hoping thats enuf - it's cd 18 for me today - should we tonight (one more time for luck and all that?)

Bev - like Sarah I have plenty of   days - or blonde moments as dh likes to call them!! like looking for glasses to drive with when they're on my head all the time!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

My DH's favourite   moment from me is standing on the step outside our house, trying to unzip my boots and falling flat on my   and I don't learn I have done it more than once.  Although since finding out i'm pg have decided not knock it on the head for now  !!! 

B3ndy - yes definately one more tonight if not for luck then just because


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sounds dangerous - dh will have you in protective gear and a crash helmet if you're not careful bev!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - one more night of  playing hide the sausage won't hurt   I always keep thinking what if I ov'd later and we miss it  

Kerry - forgot to send you your   earlier...will do that now  

Bev - you be careful


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

love the   stories, especially trying to get in somebody elses car!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI All

Sky - Congratulations xxxxxxx and you were taking metformin too, you have given me hope.

Kerry - Hope you feel better soon, kepp ya chin up!!!! I had a boss like that once, i booked a weeks holiday when she finally pi***d me off too much, and looked and got a job in my week off. The way i see it is she paid me to look for a job and i never went back.

Flowerpot - Any news? I hope not    

My best friend came round last night with my godson to be who is 6 weeks old. I have come to the conclusion that i had better stop trying for a baby as they don't like me. Whenever i held he screamed and i had to give him back but when my partner had him he was fine. It doesn't say muh does it lol

Well i hope everybody is ok and a big   to everybody i have missed.

Take care 

Claire xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Claire your own baby would love to be with you I'm sure  

Nothing yet, keep getting twinges etc but not full blown AF pains, go to the loo, expect her there and she isn't.  i just know she is coming though xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats what I'm trying to do, just on Monster registering my CV. Then going to check the local agencies and papers. I WILL FIND SOMETHING!!

 stories are hilarious, really cheered me up. DBB trying tobe my best pal now!

Flower...hang in there honey

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry just do what I do when my boss annoys me....i wash his coffee cup in the toilet   gives me great satisfaction


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god sarah you crack me up!!!

when my DB was peeing me off my colleage said she was gonna sneak in his room and wipe snot all over his keyboard (he has a thing about germs!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thought you'd like this 

*Two Women in heaven * 
> > > 
> > > Two women in heaven were discussing how they had died. 
> > > 
"I froze to death, it wasn't so bad. After I quit shaking from the cold, I began to get warm and sleepy, and finally died a peaceful death. What about you?"

I died of a massive heart attack. I suspected that my husband was cheating, So I came home early to catch him in the act. But instead, I found him all by himself in the den, watching TV. 
> > > 
> > > "So what happened?"

"I was so sure there was another woman there somewhere, that I Started running all over the house looking. I ran up into the attic and searched and down to the basement Then I went through every closet and checked under every bed. I kept this up until I had looked everywhere, And finally became so exhausted that I just kneeled over and died with a massive heart attack." 
> > > 
> > > "Too bad you didn't look in the freezer; we'd both still be alive." 
> > > 
> > >


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

lol lol thats a good one


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

cheers Flower....love your jokes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I like it! Cheered me up no end!  

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

nice one Flower

Sarah you are so funny


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Where's Sal today?  she hasnt been feeling too well, hope she is ok  

I cannot stand knicker watch!!!!!    I keep having thoughts, what if, could I be etc, but then I think hang on a minute its never gonna happen so why won't   just come and then I can stop imagining.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh flower stay positive babe, I know its a nightmare.  You'll know tomorrow one way or the other.

Fingers crossed


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations skye   

Flower, sending you lots of sticky vibes & baby dust       

 to everyone else, not been around to  as not really a "clomid chick" anymore (although still replying to other posts if I can help)...hope you don't mind me "hanging around" until I start IVF...and if I still come along to the meet 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha we'd miss you if you weren't here!  you must stay  

thanks girls xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh I was wondering where Sal was  I miss her  

Minxy - have missed you too.....I know you will be having IVF soon but please 'hang around'  

Flower - sending postive vibes       to you.....


Catch you in a bit have to clear this mountain of paper on my desk


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks...everyones really friendly but there doesn't seem to be the same kind of "bonding" going on over on the IVF forum...not like all the clomid chicks   (I've been posting on the ICSI board cos there's girls from same hospital as me !!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

must be difficult hun, i've popped onto the IVF one and its strange when you dont know anyone when you know everyone over here. its scary!

i can't remember what it was like to be a newbie now.  you stick with us my lovely xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks petal !! x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just stay with us hun, I have not stopped posting on here yet either!  Your all just too friendly for your own good!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry sorry sorry

It was manic at work and I have only just got home and managed to log on. We are arranging an open day for next week(more bloody students ) As if there arent enough of them already

So I will xcatch up but you lot have been gabbing so much I have 10 pages to get through

Love Sal x

ps Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal !

thanks hun 

right girls, I need to put myself out of my misery, still no AF so will buy a test tonight and test in the morning if no AF by then.  if its a BFN then I will know, I can't stand it any longer 

Kerry, hows it going in work ?  x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...that sounds like a plan hun. Try and keep busy to take you mind off it. Work is OK, she's still creeping around me. I just can't wait to leave now.

Sal...hi hoey, hope your feeling   today, apart form being busy at work of course!

Minxy...please stay with us as along as you can, we'd miss you loads. And of course you have to come to the meet!

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry   her!

Sal  

Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not seen nikkimouse around for a while?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good thinking batman - I hope it is good news flower - another clomid and met positive is just what we need right now!   - do you feel 'different' at all?

Minxy -   - it wouldn#t be the same without you and your 'top tips'!!!

Sal - know what you mean about busy mornings! do you deal with students for any particular subjects? are any of them 'human' at all? 

Sarah......you got thru that paperwork yet? 

Kerry -   hon!! show DBB what she's going to miss when you finally get to stick two fingers up at her!

hometime again - wondering whether should get round to ironing a duvet cover which has been sat in the dining room for a week    (and that's AFTER washing it a second time coz it had already sat there for 2 wks before that coz I couldn't be   to iron it then !! )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

All my students are pharmacists so they are all geeks  Losts of knowledge and absolutelt no commons sense


FLower  Excellenet idea hun.How many day late are you? Keeping everything crossed

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well I don't start treatment for about another 8 weeks so you'll have to put up with me until then   its all a bit daunting moving to another board...like moving departments, you know everyone by "face" but don't really know them personally (if you know what I mean !!  )

kerry...your boss needs a right good slapping if you ask me   really hoping you find another job & then you can tell her to


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh God poor you - do you work at UMIST then Sal? I lived in Wright Robinson Hall as a first year - surrounded by loads of engineering/chemistry and optometry students while there was old me on a Mickey mouse 'American studies' course at Manchester Victoria!! the bar underneath did serve dead cheap booze though!  

minxy - am loving that kiss   moment!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy I am at the Victorian Uni it merged with the manchester uni a couple of years ago so now we have twice the amount of arseholes. Speaking of arseholes I am fed up to the back teeth with dh. He has really got on my tits since we came home. I am thinking of sending him back to egypt alone and going to a sperm bank.   ******


Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, I know exactly what you mean - very very clever but no common sense!    I'm one day late today so two days by tomorrow.  whats dh doing?  

B3ndy, OMG   at your and your duvet cover, thought I was bad    don't feel different, but feel like "could I be" but its my mind playing tricks

kerry, give her a good   no more than she deserves. what did dh have to say about her performance?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

hello

Kerry hun, how horrid is your DDB   , think what Bev said is right just act normal surely that will get to her after the mean things she said.   

SKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats another BFP is that 3 or 4 this year??    

Flowerpot, fingers crossed and lots of    to you, hope the test shows the 2 lines  

hello, B3ndy, Gossips, Bev and everyone else   

kim xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  He is breathing !!!!!! I dont kbnow why but he always manages to pick a fight when it is ov time. And then wonders why I get so   with him. Well this time I just cant be arsed.


I am off to get dd from school so I probably wont get back on as she likes to go on cebeebies when she gets in.

So good luck Flower and keep us posted. And Kerry send your fat **** boss round to me I am up for a fight 

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Kim - are you feeling any better - you're off for the rest of the week aren't you? make sure you rest up!

oh Sal - what's dh done?  or are you feeling a bit hormonal? what cd are you?

flower have you ever not come on on time?....am feeling excited for you!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oops missed yer other post - i'm sure men have 'hormonal' days too - tho my dh always tend to have his at weekends when I least need it coz so knackered!!


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Am back! thank you everyone for all your words of kindness -I didn't realise how much you all care and I thank you all for it. Am hoping my condition is catching  

I don't want to dappen the mood but have just spoken to the consultant who said that as the bloodtest didn't show I ov'd this month the bfp could actually be a bfn and not to get too excited. Am waiting to hear what he wants to do next.

I always thought a bfp was always a bfp whereas a bfn could actually be a bfp - very strange


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sky, maybe post on the ask a nurse board.  Girls, who was it who got a BFP then a BFN some time late last year?  Thats the only time I've ever heard of it.  Try not to worry, what are they suggesting they do next?

Sal,    how annoying!  I was like that this month, dh couldnt be bothered getting in the mood so i just though [email protected] it, and we didnt jiggy at the right time, thats why I'm not holding out much hope for a BFP!

B3ndy, for the last year whilst on clomid I've been bang on 32 days, apart from one month at 33 and AF came in the morning.  its CD33 today, so there is still time but I need to know one way or another!      The only worry is that before clomid I was irregular, and maybe metformin has lengthened cycles but I had deffo strong ov pains just over 2 weeks ago


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Sky, nice way to pee on your fireworks hun. If you had your bloods done a day or so eary/late then could show you didn't OV. I would sit tight, I really hope he's wrong! Lots of    to you.

Minxy...I will relish the opportunity to say ^kissbut^ to her, trust me!!  

Sal...Men are the root of all evil sometimes. Don't worry hon I'm sure you'll patch it up in time for  .

Kim..how are you feeling sweetie?

Flower... stay   my lovely  

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sky - That doesn't make sense to me hun, i'm sure you'll be fine and they'll realise that they've made a mistake with your ovulation.

I was told I didn't ovulate - but they tested me too early.  Although i've had some problems they was still as sack and a grain of rice in there!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks positive then Flower - the metformin shortened my cycles if anything!

Flower I'm not sure who that was with a bfp that turned out to be a bfn......I always thought you couldn't get a false positive?

Kerry - make sure you get away bang on time today!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Is this what you were thinking of ladies?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46963.msg597569.html#msg597569


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

ok going for a blood test tomorrow to get results for Friday which will tell me either way. As I have had 3 BFP he says that he is sure I am but is being cautious so I don't get my hopes up. 

Not sure how I am going to get through the next two days but I guess I am going to have to...


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nah Bev there was a clomid chick last year who got a false positive on a digital test I think....I think she went on and got a real BFP the next month....is that right Flower?

Am still busy....be back in a bit.....

sky - 2 BFP's sounds good to me.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its the one who Debs was referring to?  Was it samfree?  she went on to get a BFP the month after? 

Sky thinking of you, stick around so we know you are ok


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sounds like a BFP to me skye...I reckon they must've tested your progesterone on wrong day...progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation so testing cd21 will only give accurate level if you ovulated on cd14....

as for getting false BFP's - it can sometimes happen although is pretty rare...it was Samfree who tested positive but wasn't pg...but she did go on to get a BFP the next month or so....

Sal...know what you mean about DP/DH's...sometimes mine winds me up no end...and does always seem to be around ovulation too...I was really anxious the other day about IVF & he wasn't really giving me as much support as I wanted (too busy playing  pc game !!)...anyway, told him exactly what you just said, that if that was the type of support he "didn't" have to offer I might as well get donor  and be done with it !!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi B3ndy, Kerry. Yes off for the rest of the week, sat in sofa with Laptop    Feel ok till I try to do something then body feels wiped out.  Head a bit muddles to which is fun as its a combination of the virus and   pills, DH is being really supportive as he not a clue what I'm on about   cause I'm so confused  

Just want to be better for next week, think from 8th onwards so have to be fit for that  

Shy hun, lots fo    I always thought a BFN could be a BFP and a BFP was always a BFP!!!! if that makes sense


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Where's Binty? Wonder how her DH got on with the interviews.

Sky...

xx


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone - am about to sign off and go home.

Flowerpot - let us know how you get on. Am sending you lots of babydust and postive thoughts

Kim - I thought so too - I found a site called peeonastick.com which is pretty amusing - have a look as it has some interesting facts about OPK's too.

Speak to you all tomorrow - am about to buy a job lot of tests and go pee on them all


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I used peeonastick too - very amusing!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

keep   sky8


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd be the same sky, stay positive     and thanks


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a good evening Sky .....I love that website too.....    

Kerry - I was just thinking about Binty too was she not  here on Monday either?  

Kim - Take it easy hun.....make DH look after you  

B3ndy - are you sleeping now or still awake  

Flower - I am keeping 'everything'  crossed for you    

Well I have taken 2 provera tablets and wish my af would turn up so I can get back on the   pills......

 to everyone.....NIkki Mouse where are you?

Sal - Have missed you, you logged on whilst I was busy working for a change...hopefully catch up with you tomorrow.

Bev - look after your precious cargo  

Minxy -


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah will this be your first "proper" bleed since  m/c


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

still here Sarah - just - must turn in soon though - dh is in London for a 'works dinner' tonight but has promised me one last night of 'Waitrose Premium'       - so looks like I might have to stay up late!! great!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah, here's an AF dance for you :

       

right I’m off to get weighed!! 

Will test in the morning if no AF tonight.  I will log on first thing with an update but if I don’t it means AF came and I’m in bed dosed up on painkillers!

thanks for your positive vibes!  xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck on both counts flower!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - Byeeeeee.....talk tomorrow  

Bev - yes it will be my first bleed after bean left us   

B3ndy - Enjoy your   if you manage to stay awake


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's no good - need to 'rest my eyelids' 

so have a top night girls

Kerry - don't work too hard - and good luck and weigh in (you too flower - and here's hoping for some good news in the am)

Sarah - hope old witch shows her face sometime soon - you sound like you and dh are getting there after your little bean left you

Sal - hope you're feeling more   tomorrow!

Bev, Kim   have a nice relaxing evening ladies!


c's ya laters alligators  

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

good luck Flower  

and www.peeonastick.com  is a great site...loads of info & pretty amusing...that woman obviously has way too much time on her hands !!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Does anyone think that it is really really cold?? I have just collected dd and I afreezing  . I hope dh is as cold as me riding his bike home  Serves him right for being a total **** 

Cd 16 so I think the time for BMS has passed. I am usually a 28 day cycle so I suppose I am now in the 2ww again!!!! I am not holding out much hope. But you never know.

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh I reckon she has Minxy....   

B3ndy - DH and I are doing pretty good actually life is back to normal although I occasionally get   or   but usually when I see little babies that are being shouted at for no reason.....bet we all get like that  

Have a good sleep  

Sal - it is fecking freezing isn't it?  wish I had an electric blanket


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought it was cold at lunchtime, it seems to have changed all of a sudden sure it wasnt this cold this morning when I came into work!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know dh is gonna be cold on the couch tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Sal x

Ps Sarah your allowed to get   I still do now. It is one of the privaliges of getting thorugh what we all have


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww poor DH....I know what you mean though I sometimes just want to     DH for no reason....feel pretty moody today could it be the provera kicking in giving me PMT type symptoms


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

You should be proud of yourself Sarah, you have moved on very quickly considering.  Thinking of you hun, I hope your next cycle is as fruitful as the first    

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I only went away for a bit and you've done another 2 pages! Clock watching now till 5pm, if she thinks I'm going to ask her for things to do she has another think coming!


x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think you mean another thing coming stroppy pants      

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bev - thanks hun  

Sal -    how many snickers you had today?

Kerry -      to DBB


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

No snickers just a crunchie!!!


I think that I am gonna take the minature heros to bed instead of dh (much more fun)
It s dirty job but someone has gotta do it   

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal I nearly spat my water out at that comment


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

no spitting please girls lets keep this clean    

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal..you kill me, every time!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am so glad I can cheer yopu all up!! It takes my mind off tortouring dh

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal what has he done  

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

He is just a sulky git and I cant be bothered with having to ask him whats the matter. If he is [email protected]*ed about something then he should come out and say  it and not sulk. Even dd doesnt sulk like him. SO I have decided to just ignore him and then I dont have to bother pandering to his moods. I think he has got the message as he should of been home at 340pm  and he still isnt in. I would put money on him being in the oub with his cronies

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal - what are you like    My DH is a sulker too, so I know where your coming from!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

byeee ladies

see you tomorrow

enjoy your evening


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thankfully I'm the onlu sulker in our house! Always have been one, and probably always will be! But I agree Sal, leave him to it!!

Bye Sarah  

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Logging off now, going to the gym before weigh in. Although I'm not sure its a good idea, surely I'll weigh heavier cos of muscles being full?? Am I just making up excuses?? 

See you tomorrow
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bye bye everyone I am off to give dd a bath

Catch you all tomorrow have a lovely evening

Love Sal x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well I am offically a clomid chick again!!  AF showed up on Monday (1st one since mc) and I started the tablets yesterday.  I have taken them in the morning as when I tried them at night I couldn't sleep but I feel so tired today, can't be the clomid already, can it??!!

Congratulations Sky on your BFP, thats wonderful news.  If you have had 3 BFP's I would be very surprised if you are not pg, hurry up Friday!!

Sarah, I hope AF shows up soon for you, I know how frustrating it is waiting so you can get started again, the only time you wnat AF to show up!!!  It shouldn't be long now as your mc was before mine and we got a BFP within a day or so of each other.

Hi to everyone else, I have been reading the board everyday and I will try to post more.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry not been on the last 2 days was ill on Tuesday and then busy packing today as we need to leave at 4:30 in the morning for our flight.  Can't wait to get away 

Well dh had second interviews again today he's just called and sounds very positive so will have to wait until he gets home to find out whats happened.

AF has just shown so I'm back on the   tomorrow - this could be fun as we will be in Prague for all the       s/e.

 Sky hope the b/t comes back   on Friday

 hope AF stays away and you get your  

Kerry sorry about DBB   can't blame you for wanting to tell her to stick it.  Good luck with the job hunting you know you can do better

Just checked the weather for Prague and its going to be -9 tommorrow and  on Friday/Saturday & Sunday may not be doing much site-seeing.

Hope you all have a good week and weekend will try to log on Sunday when I'm back.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

How are we all today?

Tracy - Good to see you   Bet you are glad to be back on the   pills......taken provera for 3 days now...hope af comes soon  

Binty - You must be already there now....hope you have a good time  

Kerry - How is DBB today?  

Sal - Have you warmed up yet?  Did DH sleep on the sofa?  

 how are you today ?  

Bev - any morning sickness yet?    Hope you and baby bean are OK

Sky - you still on   

Minxy, Mrs N, NikkiMouse, Gossips, Twiggy, Denzy and anyone else I have missed  

Does anyone know how long provera will take to get my af on its way?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower

Forgot to ask....any news did you test?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty..hope your have a great time, you've probably gone now but I'll say it anyway!

Flower...are you in honey, or did that evil bag show up?? I hope not!

Sarah...no sign of her then?? 

DBB sill being awfully nice, silly  !!

Back soon, loads to do.

xxx

PS. Only 1lb off this week


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning ladies, how are you??  Its bloody freezing here.

Sarah - I thought I was going to chuck this morning, not necessarily morning sickness but a woman came into work stinking of garlic, my sense of smell is very sensitive at the moment, I seriously thought I was going to chuck  

Kerry - a 1lb off is better than a 1lb on hun, stick with it you'll be fine.  Hope you have a bit better a day today.

Flower - ??  

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you all have a good day.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - replied on the diet thread hun  ....just keep your head down at work and ignore DBB.

Bev - Uggh garlic....my friend said the first thing she couldn't cope with is peoples perfume seemed more smelly than usual    Hey its a good sign you have all these symptoms  

I am a complete    today....just wrote some cheques and dated them 02.06.05......


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Morning,

Thanks Tracy, Binty and Sarah for the congrats - yes am still very excited but waiting to hear what time I need to go for the Bloodtest.

Flowerpot - did you test?


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Ya ALL !! 

Sky   on your   XX

Binty hope you have a fab time in prague !! 

Me & dh had hospital appt this morning ......advised to stay on clomid until i start ovulating then will have to take for a further 6 months NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT !!!!! ........also found out that in gloucestershire they wont put you on the ivf nhs waiting list(which is empty at the moment) until im 30    . so private it will have to be ....

Really looking for to the clomid meet up !! xx

Debbie xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Denzy did you say IVF waiting list is empty?  DH and I discussed IVF last week if clomid does not work in the 6 months...but we just assumed we would be better to go private and donate eggs as we thought the list would be miles long.

Did you see Dr Smith @ Gloucester?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Denzy...thats really unfair! If they already know your having  problems TTC they should put you straight on it. You probably wouldn't need it anyway, but at least you'd be on the list. Their logic is  

Sky...Glad your OK hun  

Bev...all good signs honey  

Sarah... how's the toe honey?? Keeping my head down, got a few things to do then on to job sites! DBB out all day tomorrow so thats good!

Didn't Flower say that if   showed she wouldn't be on here??! I hope she didn't show up, horrid cow.

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Denzy, I know its no consolation but we have to be 37 to be put on NHS waiting list in Oxford!  Its rubbish, especially when its apparently obvious that you are having problems.


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

hi ya sarah I am under Dr Smith @ Gloucester ......but we went to see sarah ( fertility nurse) she informed us of this !! you should get on the case about it !! x

Kerry I know its madness   but its all rules and regulations ! x

Even worse me & dh are giving up smoking but finding this really hard with all the stress of this ..........you guys have been the biggest support we ve had  !!!!!! xx

denzy xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bev - 37 ...can't believe how unfair this postcode stuff affects IF

Denzy - thats mean especially if not many peeps on the list...we saw Dr Smith for the first time on Monday and had been warned that she was a bit scarey...but she loved DH perhaps its because they are both scottish   .  I will get on the case of IVF perhaps a letter to MP is needed  

Kerry - toe is getting much better.....just need to wax my big toe if I am wearing my strappy sandles on Saturday


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Bev I know its crazy dont make sence ! dh even said shall we move to were the waiting list will take us bless him..

denzy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

prob won't be on long as am off to bed in a bit - dh got home at 11:30pm last night - so much for one last night - I was   so he came home to a locked bedroom door but refused to take the hint to sleep in spare room - so ended up us having a massive   and me not getting to sleep til 1am...after just 3 and a half hours kip I got up for work but by 9 I felt like poo - so have come home for a lie down.

(only to find dh is working from home today too!!  )

no sign of flower then? is that a good or bad sign?

denzy - sorry about the Nhs ivf list revelation - not even sure what it is here - but dh and I decided at the start of all this that if ivf was where we ended up then we would beg/steal/borrow to pay for it privately as time is ticking on and I'm 34 in a couple of weeks so don't want to narrow my chances. didn't your dad offer to help you out to go private?

Kerry - well done on the loss - like Bev says it's a pound nearer target - i'm dreading tonight

Sarah -   hon - I take it   hasn't turned up - have you asked on the nurse thread about provera? I wouldn't have a clue - either that or just give yer docs a bell

Lucky Binty off to Prague - wish I was a million miles away from here right now

Oh well - must finish off my breakfast - and if you don't hear from me for a bit ladies it means sleep has got the better of me!!    


S
xx


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Sarah - The nurse we seen today was really good gave loads of advise and explained everything in plain english X may be try to speak to her !! 


denzy


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

b3ndy Yeah spoke to dad today still offering the money but its harder to use someone elses money than your own we are going to look at our finances to see if maybe we could pay half !

Just had to buy new car !! scint now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw B3ndy, you poor love. I hope you patch things up, and get some sleep sounds like you need it!

Did anyone watch Baby be Mine last night?? I was in tears! Those poor orphans in Russia broke my heart. I had to turn over from the Breastfeeding thing, those eight years old were freaking me out!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh Kerry - that breastfeeding prog made me feel sick - not that I'm a prude - but they were wopping them out EVERYWHERE - I was


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

I missed the prog glad i did !!   sounds like little britain BITY!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Dont get me started on the breast feeding thing!  DH decided to watch it to get a look at some breasts - YES he is a perve!  Taught him a lesson though didn't it, they wasn't any nice pert boobies to look at on that program.  I did sit there being very outspoken about how revolting it was!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

denzy - you would have died - there was one woman from blackburn (and she was only feeding a 2 year old - which wasn't too bad in comparison to watching some primary school kid lifting her mums top for - 'booby milk') but she even joked that she was going to teach her daughter to 'ask for bitty'!!

as for the mum feeding two year old twins - my god - she was even getting them out in the middle of baking a cake so one of them could 'hang off' one for a drink!! she and her hubby hadnt spent a night on their own in the TWO YEARS since they'd had them - and the hubby wasn't overly chuffed by it

the worst tho was one of the hubby's who said he sometimes went in for the kill if there was some 'leftover!!'     - unbelievable!!

bev - I totally agree - they were GI-NORMOUS - saggy things - NOT attractive at all - most of the women's hung down to their waist there was so much there still!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

The husband having a go, really did make me gag!  I text my parents half way through and said it was revolting etc my dad text back and said "i'm 45 and still doing it!!!!" too much information from my parents I think  !!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

FLOWER


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

b3ndy -I dont understand it They must be mad dont even think i last 2 weeks breastfeeding let alone 2YEARS with teeth !!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

It was the teeth thought that did it for me


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I just don't get it. I know its not harmful medically, but surely mentally its not good??!! I didn't see the dad bit, I would have been ill I think. Its one thing as a bit of foreplay (  ) but to actually go for milk is not nice, not nice at all! They're all   if you aks me!! And that woman who feeds her 8 year old is WEIRD!!!!!! 

I think its bad news for Flower. She def said if we didn't hear from her she'd be at home on pain killers.

xx


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Well as for the husband thats just plain WRONG !


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Maybe Flower is staring at a HPT in disbelief


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

lets hope so fingers crossed for flower !! x


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

I think my dh as developed a OCD.......  I came home from work yest to find the bungalow spotless which was great !! but when i open kitchen cupboard all the tins and bottles were all faces the right way in order of sauces sweet stuff savory scary like sleeping with the enemy !!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Denzy you made me chuckle   My dh is always going on at me about our kitchen cupboards and the way i stuff as much in any old way


I take it we havent heard from Flower  I hope shes ok. i havenet been on yet totday as I have been really busy. I wish these students would just sod off and do something constructive instead of getting on my (.)(.)'s


Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

denzy I would be more than a little worried if DH did anything similar to that!!!


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope there not getting on your tits    after wot we ve just been discussing !! 

denzy


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

morning ladies,  What have I come onto, BREASTFEEDING CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!!  Babies yes but you have to draw a line! like Kerry said surely it has mental issues for the children.  

Flower hope no news is good new   

Sarah, It's ok to still be upset, months after it happend to be I was gardening out the front when my neighbour came our fully preg, not seen here much over winter, I took one look at her and flew in the house in tears, DH thought I'd stabbed myself with the garden Fork!!! I feel like now a year has passed I now got closesure, though I will always remember my little bubble.  Each person is different  

B3ndy, hope it all blows over with DH, nothing worse than cross words  

Kerry, how are you hun, no hassle from DDB?  

Sky, Bev hope you are ok hun.

Sal, sulky DH not good, I'm the sulky on in my house once DH has left the room it over when he walks back its like it has never happend, I sit her bubbling still  

Hi Denzy  

hello to everyone else 

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Denzy...I'm like that! I'm Monica about everything!!

Sal...  those students!

Kim...how you feeling hun?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry you should come round and sort out my kitchen cupboards.

Dh is still sulking so I have told him to get stuffed and leave me alone until he can be nice to me. And if he cant be nice to get lost .

And to make matters worse I have come to work this morning with no chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x

Ps I missed the booby thing last night but I am glad i did from the sounds of it. I didnt breast feed dd as I had diabetes and they told me I had been through enough. Mine hang down now so god only knows what they would of been like if i had breast fed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

kerry- its getting worse went to get coffee this morning dh was standing behind me making sure i put it back the right way !! told him to P***OFF !! just because he cleaned the house thinks thats it nothing should be touched


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

im off for a coffee with a friend happy chatting !!
TTFN


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal, you really do have a way with words  

Denzy - bye, happy chatting


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds a bit like that bloke in judge john deed. Does anyone watch it? He goes nuts if jo leaves the towels a mess or uses the wrong plates. 

They wouldnt last 5 minutes inmy house. What with dd and dh it is like a war zone  

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Are you lot trying to tell me something? i log on and you all disappear 

Only kidding I am just feeling a little sensitive today . What with all the extra work,dh being a ****** and it is 12 months today when I lost our little bubba  SO I think everything is getting a little to much.
So I am gonna treat myself to some flowres and take dd to her dance class

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sending you   hun!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Bev How are you getting on??

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm fine thank you.  No pain, No bleeding - so still fingers crossed for Tuesday.  Thank you for asking.

Flowers will make you feel much better i'm sure


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

Sal -   must be the lack of choc making you    

You lot have been busy........I watched the breast feeding programme all the way through....GROSS

Kerry / Denzy - I am a monica around the house and my cupboards are always very tidy and in order...DH is NEVER allowed to put shopping away  

B3ndy - you must be sleeping by now hun....think I forgot to say hello to you earlier....sorry ....Hope you and DH are friends now  

Kim, Bev and anyone else


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know Sarah I could murder a snicker 

B3ndy It must be something in the water coz I am still not speaking to dh either. He can sulk by himself.

Bev  Fingers crossed for you hun 

Kerry  You busy ??

I hope flower is ok

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Back now!

Glad I'm not the only Monica then! DH actually volunteered to clean with me last Sunday. Bless him, he dusted but couldn't remember where things went, and hoovered. Took me twice s long, but at least he helped!! I hate him putting the shopping away, things end up in the wrong place all the time!!

Sal...sorry honey    

MMmmm....snickers

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Never mind the snickers I have to walk past the chip shop on the way to my car. Yummmmmmmm chips


Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm hvaing Crunchy Nut cornflakes for my lunch!

x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I've just had Baxter Minestrone soup with some seedy bread!  Yum Yum.  Trying to make up for my horrendous binging earlier in the week.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I've been a bit [email protected] recently with personals, sorrry 

Have taken today & tomorrow off work cos got some things that desperately need sorting at home...only clearing out & stuff like that but I've been meaning to do it for ages but just never seem to get time after work & busy at weekends...we've still got stuff in boxes from when we bought the flat 2 & half years ago...so decided enough was enough & if we don't need it, it can either go to charity shop or the tip !!

Had a bit of a   with Gareth last night...think this whole IVF/ttc thing is getting to me & could really do with a break away...but just not feasible timewise or financially...god its a catch 22 !!  We're fine now and made up nicely  but I think we're both feeling the emotions, what with the form filling, blood tests etc etc...just seems never ending...but have to stay positive & hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.

And as for the breastfeeding programme last night...my god...2 years old is enough but 8 !!!  And the worse bit was when the grandmother (of the 8yr who still breastfed) said that when she (the little girl) was born there were complications & so SHE breastfed/suckled  the baby till her daughter, the mum could !! Sorry but that is not only down right wierd but as Gareth put it "thats perverse" ! I'm all for breastfeeding but there's got to be a limit...christ, their boobs were like spaniel ears !! Not nice  

Anyway, sorry Sal & b3ndy...there must be something in the air which has turned our partners  

Kerry...I agree about the shopping...Gareth hasn't got a danny about where anything goes & if he tries to help I just shove him out the kitchen door !!

Sarah...glad to hear your toes on the mend 

Flower...where are you hun...thinking of you 

Bev, Kim, denzy & everyone else I've missed...hope you're all doing ok 


Well, best go as must get on with sorting things out....and I'm hungry again...had organic porridge made with organic milk with organic sunflower & pumpkin seeds & organic peppermint tea...how healthy is that !!! gonna have pineapple juice & banana now....not sure how long this healthy eating will last as craving a KFC zinger burger !!! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Minxy sounds like your having a hard time too hun  , at you and DH got it sorted last night instead of dragging it on.  IVF is very stressful i've just watched my friend do it, i'm not sure i'm strong enough if the need ever arose for me to do it.  Good Luck though hun.

Maybe you'll feel better after a good sort out, I know I hate the thought of doing that sort of thing but often feel much better after its done.

Very healthy by the way good for you.  Mmmmmmmm KFC, don't get me started again.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Arghhh bloody delivery drivers, do they not realise people have lives

Ordered furniture in sales, phoned last night, we'd like to deliver tomorrow!!!  DH has flexi time at work so said he would go in early this morning, come home to take collection then go back and then come to my mums tonight for her birthday!!!  Got a slot of 11 - 2, NOW they phone and say Sorry not going to be there until at least 3!  Poor DH only started job in January has now got to phone his boss and tell him he is going to be very late back and also to boot probably won't make it to my mums tonight in time for dinner which I am cooking for the 5000  !!!!

Finished................ sorry.....................


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a nightmare Bev, hope they get there by 3. They're very naughty.

Minxy...I love sort out days, when you finally do all those things you've been meaning to do for ages. I always feel so much better afterwrds.  Sorry you and G have fought, but glad you made it up -  

Have a bit of a headache, probably od'ing on Crunchy Nut Cornflakes! Can't wait for proper tea!! Hours yet tough as I have my nail appt at 5.30 then going to the gym, so won't be home till 7.30! Will have to ask DH to cook for me as soon as I get in!

I must admit that since my TTC confession to DBB, she has been nice to me! Yesterday she told me about her friend who went thru IVF and it wasn't successful, but they were in their 40's. And today took an interest in Metformin when we were talking about diets at lunch. Shame she can't be so compassionate about my salary too!

xx

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry at least she is being interested.  My boss goes all squeamish on me, and the lady director who knows avoids me where ever possible, probably cos she thinks I will burst into tears again!!!  She only gets to talk to me when i'm crying with snot running down my face!  !!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She's probably just making a mental note to to pay me maternity! Wouldn't surprise me!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

Kerry - I had my nails done @ lunchtime....so scoffing my sandwich now  

Bev - I know what you mean....I have had so many  with delivery drivers / companies, they don't get it do they?  Our dishwasher broke down in December and I was panicking I would have to wash up over Christmas   we phoned someone who said they could come the next day...so DH went to work late and I came home early only for the repair not to turn up    

Minx - sorry to hear about you and gareth arguing but glad you have made up.  Yummmmy KFC my favourite fast food...DH always has a zinger tower burger   greedy thing.

Well ladies I have my 2 neices, nephew and there friends coming for tea AND to stay the night tomorrow ....am I mad   am cooking a roast chicken with all the trimmings....am actually looking forward to it.  I sooo hope to be a domesticated mummy one day for real not just pretend  

Sal - you still around?

 miss you ...are you OK?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola my lovelies - back again after a nice three and half hour nap   ...feeling a bit more   and less  

all this talk of food - making me hungry - but am   til weigh in as been particularly naughty this week   - so will be going to the early class - wont last too long.

think what woke me was the smell of dh cooking onions - come down to find he's had a 'cinema food fest' - hot dogs washed down with remains of a tub of haagan das belgian choc ice cream! Needless to say we're talking now....haven't even talked about last night (but that's how he likes to deal with stuff - sweep under the carpet - me I like to get it out in the open with a big  )

howz your dh now Sal? - do you know why he's   yet?

Kim - you 'sound' a bit chirpier today - is the nasty virus finally on it's way out?

bev - keep up with the healthy eating - won't be long before you;ll be chucking it all up again!  

denzy, kerry - you made me   with your 'tidy' stories - people who know me well call me 'Mrs Bleach' - say no more!     ....I'd never be able to let dh do the cleaning in our house - I'd be going round after him to see it'd been done properly - though I draw the line at inside cupboards (that's where I HITE my rubbish!! and NOT on show to prying eyes! )

Sarah - are you   cooking for all those kids - what a nice aunty - can't wait to do that for my niece - but she's only 18months at the mo!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah its strange isn't it, I came from a family who hated cooking, was mostly fed out of packets, but now all I want to do is feed people (Friends/ Family etc) with all sorts of homely freshly cooked food  !!

B3ndy thanks love!  I'm really looking forward to chucking up   especially after eating minestrone soup    Oh blimey just the thought makes me wanna chuck.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God - I would rather chop my arm off that feed the 5000!! I can't be   with cooking - it's dh who makes all the effort in our house with the cooking - and he's got every cookery book under the sun to prove it!
BUT - if you give me a cake to bake am LOVING that - in the last two years I've made wedding cakes for 2 cousins and numerous 'novelty' birthday cakes - from someone who up until then didn't know her buttercream from her bun tins!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...a woman after my own heart! I did follow DH round and move, repolish things! He wasn't impressed! Get you Mrs Beeton with your cakes! You gonna bring one to the meet??!!

Bev...think nice thoughts, not minestrone ones!

Sarah...your   but I do think its lovely cooking for them all. I think your going to be a wonderful Nigella-esk domestic goddess!!

A bit hungry! My own faultl!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

That's a thought Kerry - any suggestions for a 'novelty' cake I could make? I quite fancy that - I'll have a think - we could scoff it for 'afternoon tea' when we get to the hotel - to line our stomach's before heading to pub (am gonna make sure I don't touch any met for a couple of days beforehand  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

In the shape of a


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

how funny - that's exactly what I just suggested to dh!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yummmmy cakes....I love baking usually just victoria sponges....someone gave me nigella lawson domestic goddess for xmas one year  

I would love to be a full time mummy cooking, cleaning and loads of kids playing outside......i can dream can't I?  When at uni I used to think gosh women must be mad staying at home and giving up their careers....well.....good on them I say.

My mate who had a fab career and  had a baby last April (unplanned) said she would never give up her job well now she is a full time mum and loving it   I take the P*ss out of her thou    

B3ndy - a sperm cake would be funny....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I WOULD LOVE TO BE A FULL TIME MUM!! I use to think I'd hate it, but I know I wouldn't now.!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Bit of advice plz.  I am off for my follie scan tomorrow first since starting the clomid-I am on 50mg, I will be cd12.  I am worried that the clomid hasn't worked as apart from the s/e I haven't felt any twinges etc.  I am also feeling neagtive as the norethistone did not work properly as I only bled for 1 day, my consul said he had NEVER had that happen before and to start the clomid anyway.

On a more positive note, I am going away for the weekend so if it has worked I will be         all weekend poor DH!!!
Did any of you have any feelings that you were about to ovulate on clomid??  I am not being offered blood tests I have no periods and my bbt is all over the place, I have also got no cvm and necer really get this!!!!!!!

Question for BEV-were you taking metformin too?

I am just hoping and praying this will be a good clomid month for us all   
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

same goes here girls - my DREAM would be to fall preggers to a huge brood and then set up my own cake baking business from home and leave the durge that is the life of journalism and shifts.

I even have a name for the business...... 'Caked In It'     ....what d'you think? 

I've only started charging to make them recently - before they were done as favours and coz I love doing it - but I was spending so much time doing it.....at least if it was my own business I'd get paid for it!!

(I've just become a charter member - so I'll put a few pics in my picture gallery - btw - once you sign up how long does it take to get charter status - I want to be able to send more  , ,      !!)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

strawbs - different people react in diff ways to the   pills - my first three months on them I did get quite a few twinges - but as the months have gone on they've got less and less - this month I haven't had any so haven't a clue if I've ov'd or not

they should be able to tell from your folly scan what effect the clomid has - by the size/number of follicles they see on it....

i see you're on clomid and met - quite a few of us are now - look at the 70% chance of success thread - there've been a few success stories this month from people taking both - I just hope it's catching

good luck

s
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Stawbs...everyone gets different symptoms hun so don't worry about not having any twinges. Fingers crossed you FTS shows lots of little follies waiting to burst.

B3ndy..I think Tony does it pretty much straight away hun so Charter Member should show up pretty quickly. Your business sounds fab too, and love the name - especially the "in it", very Chantalle   I might have to hire you to do a christening cake when the time arrives!  

Right quick Q - for the last 3 days been getting lots of ov twinges. I'm on CD23 today. What do they mean??

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

How long are your cycles hon? I know you say they haven't been overly regular - but how long do you generally count for to test? could it be that you've ov'd and the twinges are your ovaries 'sorting themselves' out? I've found too that since taking clomid I get twinges throughout the month - so have given up trying to convince myself they're a sign of this or that happening - it gets too   and


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Right girls I am    DH has just emailed me to say work (the company who are making him redundant  ) have told him he has to work in oakehampton, Devon w/c 20th February.....I am taking provera so hopefully af will arrive so I can take clomid and he is going to be away smack bang at the crucial time  

I would not mind but they have NEVER asked him to work away before and they are just using him cos hes going in a month's time anyway.....If he goes I am not taking clomid if its just a waste....so i might as well not taken provera......

Am I over reacting?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...No hun your not over reacting at all, I'd be exactly the same. Thats really naughty of them, like you say they are doing it cos he is leaving. When do you start back on Clomid?

B3ndy...I really don't know. Its late for me to ov as I thought I had last week, and that would mean that I'd be having a 37 day cycle! Not been that long on Met & Clomid before! I hate this. Just when I thought I was safely on the 2WW.....  PM Tony about your Charter status hun.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - don't worry hon - you may well have ov'd last week anyway hon - and these are just 'post ov' twinges ....just make a note of all the different twinges you get - just in case you have ov'd later

Sarah - I'd be   too - that's exactly what happened to me in Nov when they sent dh away to Angola - I ended up not taking clomid that month, just met, coz I thought it was a waste of time. Is there any chance dh would be able to 'commute' every other day - as that's all you'd need to do jiggy jiggy wise over that essential week.... so dh would only need to come home say the Mon and Wed night, and be home by the Fri and then go for it at the weekend?...does that make sense?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

my god you girls can talk cant keep up, have i missed anyything important? sorry not been on for a couple of days work has been manic and had my parents and brother and his girlfriend for dinner last night so was a mad rush.

I hope you are all well.

sarah thats crap, you will have to throw a sicky and go and visit him for a few days?? you are not over reacting, cant he refuse to go if he is being made redundant anyway? its not as if they can sack him is it?

ok have to run, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...will keep a diary hun. Lets hope it is post-ov stuff. TEsting Tuesday I think.

Twiggy...glad your ok hun. You've not missed much, just us chattering!

Sarah...Thats a great idea Twiggy said about commuting and chucking a sickie! 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know....just phoned him and had a bad  he just does not understand....am due to take clomid as soon as af shows up....soon hopefully  

He then said he could commute that week ....to which I said he would be too knackered to   when he gets home.  oh feck it I can't be arsed anymore....just feel that because his SA was better he's blaming me ...or am just paranoid  

Oh well looks like its gonna be a great evening....

am off now....byeeeeee  

B3ndy maybe you are right we could do that   feeling a bit better now


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good point twiggy - if all else fails  he can just tell them to   off - afterall - he's off anyway - the only thing to beware of is for him to make sure he gets his reference from them before going in all   blazing


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - if your dh is anything like mine the thought of   will be all the incentive he needs to get home (though my dh proved me wrong on that one last night!  ) - anyhow yours probably won't even be thinking of how tired he is knowing how important this is to you both after losing little bean. and how long would the drive be anyhow - a couple of hours max?

see's ya laters hon

i'm offski too - must get out of my pj's and get showered for weigh in!!

ttfn everyone  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Chin Up Sarah   Hope you make up.

B3ndy...hope you've patched it up with DH too?? Good luck for weigh in hun.

I'm offski to get my nails done.  See y'all tomorrow

xxx


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi ya All

Has anyone heard from flower ?? x 


denzy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls 

thanks for thinking about me, i was indeed off yesterday and dh took the laptop to work so I couldnt come and talk to you    Needless to say, yes the witch did turn up, about half an hour after a BFN,    I'd had AF pains all day and right through the night and still no AF so thought it was worth a test, big mistake!!  It was a really bad one too, like the bad ones I got pre-clomid (endo), sick, pain and faint. horrible. so rang in sick (never dragging myself in to work feeling like that again) and dosed up on strong PK's and stayed in bed.

This is my 12th month of clomid, i can't believe it!! got to go and have my bloods taken today, CD2 for the IVF waiting list people.

The only good news is I lost 3½ lbs at weigh in so thats 9lbs in 3 weeks!  only 5 to go till my first stone.  Kerry, will catch up with you on diet thread, hope you did ok and B3ndy for last night.

Need to catch up this morning with being off yesterday, back later, love you xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh honey I'm really sorry. Sending you a huge   my darling. I hope you feel a bit better today, and at least its friday too.

Well, had awful OV pains all yesterday so did OPK when I got home. Negative, as they always are, but pains seem to have gone now. Don't know what's going on. CD24, (.)(.) getting "heavy" so I bet she is on her way!

DBB out this am, hoping something heavy falls off the wall wherever she is and knocks her out! Sorry, I'm feeling   today!

Hope your all ok?

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't worry about the opk's kerry hun, they are wasted on pcos sufferers, go with how you feel. have you had any ov pains before now, ie if you think this is AF coming?

Wanted to ask the Metformin takers, how much clomid are you taking?  100mg?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Just a quick one cos I am busy today  

Flower - missed you yesterday....I am so sorry the   turned up hunny...  are you feeling better today?

Kerry - how are your nails?

 everyone else....  later


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies...

Flower hun...I'm so sorry  got you...was thinking of you yesterday   

Only a quickie cos still got lots of clearing out to do...but I managed to throw 2 bin bags of [email protected] out (must've been about 20 pairs of shoes in there !!)...and another 2 bags of clothes/bags/shoes for charity shop !!! Can't believe some of that stuff has been packed away for soooo long !! 

Hope everyone else is ok...
Will catch up later...

Take care hunnies 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I'm on 100mg yes.  Got a few twinges today as well, its just weird as I thought I OV'd last week and it would be really late this week. I'm sure its just AF coming! Glad your ok honey  

Sarah...nails are fab, feel like a lady again! Love having them done! Hope your ok, don't work too hard hun!

Minxy..its amazing how much [email protected] you can find! And my philosophy is if I haven't missed it for 6 months, it can go!

Morning B3ndy...you ok? Busy I expect!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerry...that's my philosophy too...wish Gareth felt the same about all his pc bits...I keep finding bits of computer insides/cds/keyboards/manuels...arrgghhh....told him we're off to the tip on Sunday !!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls!! morning

Sorry flower the old baggage turned up - but give the met a bit longer - how much longer have you got on clomid? - i'm only on 50mg

Sarah - have you and dh sorted out what you're going to do about him going away later this month? 

kerry - talon queen - ola missus - got my charter status this am - bless Tony (a quick worker) so am going to download some of my cake spectaculars! and i'll get working on my   special for March!!

minxy - what's with the spring cleaning hon? a bit early? I LOVE going thru stuff and chucking out - finding all the 'sale buys' I bought on a whim and then get home and HATE them!!

oh well am feeling very refreshed today - after my 4 hour nap I then went to weigh in, came home, had dinner and went to bed at 8.30pm and got up at 4.30am - MUCH rested! dh is away in Warwick for work today but we're on speaking terms now!

see's ya in a bit

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Brrrrr I am sooooo freezing today   just can't get warm.

Minxy - good on you....keep clearing out the rubbish

B3ndy - nope we did not sort it out    DH came back with a solution that he could do next thursday and Friday there and the following Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.....one of those days is my birthday   so I don't know whats more important TTC or my birthday? I left it up to him to decide....get the feeling he thinks I am being OTT but its not him pumping his body full of   pills.

Wow - glad you had a nice long sleep  

Kerry - what you up to this weekend hun?

Flower - You OK?  

Sal - Where are you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy..can't wait to see the cakes hun, especially the   one!! He he he   You sound refreshed today, much happier! 

Minxy...Mines the same with football gear, its all over the bleedin show! Since we moved we seem to have acquired so much more [email protected], I don't know how we fitted into our old house!!

Sarah...Poor you hun. I hope he sorts it out, otherwise tell him the clomid chicks will come   him!!    I've got a busy weekend for a Change! Out tonight with some girlies for dinner at a lovely Italian near us. Might be going to the matinee tomorrow aft with my best pal to see Brokeback (easier for her to get someone to watch little 'un for a couple of hours as her DH is out), then out for dinner with my sister and her boyf for Mexican, I can't wait. Max might have to stay home alone, but MIL will go see him last thing and we'll be home for 9am. I'm sure he'll be fine. How's Bow?

So nice DBB not being here! I found, or rather went snooping for, the notes she took into our meeting so I've taken a copy!!! My dad said he wants to have a read as he thought it was totally unprofessional of her! And seeing as though she didn't go thru everything on there anyway, I want to see what other character assisinations she made!

Just going to get a decaf....

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - what did dh feel about commuting back home one of those nights - how do the days work out bms timing wise? if witch were to arrive this weekend, say Sun, then it would only be cd 9 by the tues wouldn't it...then you could get him to drive home that night for your b'day AND Valentines day - at the end of the day he doesnt owe them anything does he?

i know what you mean about storing junk Kerry - we've only been in our current house under 3 years and have nearly filled half the loft space - which is HUGE - but dh has now told me to cut back on buying anything more as we've got to clear it out this Summer for our loft conversion....what a job that'll be!! really like the Miss Marple hunting out the notes too - good thinking batman!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

See, not just a pretty face!!  

Using my initiative today (as DBB told me I had none!!) and finding mini projects to do. Some woman has phoned me and sent me a photo of a picture she is trying to get that we put in a pub recently, so its my mission to track down where we got it and give her the options - canvas, framed etc.   in the face to the fat  !!!!
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

A big hello to you all...been so busy this week and with no laptop at home you have managed to do 30 pages...YIKES!!!
So I havent read all the messages...sorry.
Just a big hello to everyone.
I went to my dh gp on Weds as mine didnt have any appts. Well what a lovely man he was,so understanding.I dont thinbk I will be going back to my old cow again.I needed more   tablets incase the witch gets me on Tuesday.
Please can you add me to test on Feb 10th. Thanks. 
Anyhow he found my results from the hosp from my cd21 blood. I didnt ovulate the first month but I did this month so I was so happy. Lets see if the  made it!!!
I have to go back to the hosp in about 3 weeks time but lets stay posoitive,i might not.
Sorry to all the peeps who got another bfn I know it is disheartening but lets keep going.
It is sooooo cold here in London today.
Cant wait for the weekend have a great one to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry iam not around but it has been nuts   at work and I finish at 1230 for my sign laungage cxourse. So I just wanted to pop on and tell you all to have a fab weekend and I will spend the weekend catching up 

Love to you all and sorry for not being about much this week. Blame the bloody students. They should all go out and get a proper job 

Love Sal x

Ps Flower


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

Bit late on was hugging porcelain for a good 15 minutes this morning before coming into work and have been flat out ever since - are you sure you want this  ?  I think B3ndy jinxed me by mentioning yesterday...    

Flower i'm so sorry the witch got you hun, hope your OK today, thinking of you.

Morning Sal, bloody students, I don't know who'd have them  

Gossips excellent news on finding nice GP they are few and far between in my experience, well done....

Sarah i'm freezing too babe, hope your OK and not getting stressed about DH otherwise I will have to send the   round....  stay calm babe.

Hello to everyone else, sorry its short a big fat huge sandwich is calling.

Bev xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way 

xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47627.0.html


----------

